# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Tristan's Dream Journal

## TristanPetroskey

Currently #7 on the Dream Journal ranking system. I am a Dream Guide with 511 points. I have completed two Basic Tasks of the Month.

*-Total Dreams-*
In the Journal: 240(I DO NOT POST ALL HERE)
--------------------------
Normal Dreams: 198
Lucid: 42
DILD: 37
MILD: 2
WILD: 1
DEILD: 2

*Comments are appreciated.*

I HAVE MANY ENTRIES BEFORE THAT ONE DOWN THERE. I AM JUST LAZY AND DO NOT WANT TO PUT THEM UP.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

24.08.2009Scary! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night I had this a dream where me and my friends(William and David), were on this boat. It was some big boat next to the science center or something. We had to evacuate it or something(I can't remember). And so, something just sparked for a second and everything went black. And I realized that I must be dreaming. As soon as I realized it, it came back again. Since I knew this was a dream, I went over by the edge. And my friend called from a hanging thing(he wasn't even over there before), "DON'T DO IT! YOU WILL DIE!" Of course, I knew this was a dream, I jumped off the edge and into the water. What an experience! It was amazing how real it looked when I fell down into the water. I wonder how my brain knew how it felt to jump down and into water. Because I don't know. Until now. So anyways, I saw tons of fish. And the water was a clear blue. Suddenly my friend William's face popped up right in front of mine. And his eyes were huge and bulging. I was creeped out. I shoved him away and tried swimming up to the surface. When I made it to the top I woke up. I would like to mention that the whole time I was underwater I was breathing(of course).

25.08.2009Snake! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I remember a couple dreams last night. I think this was because I drank orange juice before bed.

#1. I was outside at my mom's house on the porch. And there was this huge snake(huge as in long, not wide). I kept making fun of it. But it could talk too or something. It tried to get through the door but I slammed the door on it and laughed. Then I went and got a weapon. I opened the door and taunted it again. I said "Bring it!" and it lunged forward. I tried closing the door but it didn't work. It got through and I started hitting it over and over with the weapon. I don't know if I killed it or not because I woke up right after I hit it 3 times.

#2. I was at school, it was the first day of school. And I was walking down the stairs into the cafeteria, and I heard piano music. There was a big piano on the stage. I tried to find my class(I already know my class this year, its Mrs. Corr). I found Mrs. Corr and I asked, "Is this your class?" She said yeah I sat down. I looked across the table and found everyone that I hate in school! Hooray! I'm the only good kid in the class! So then apparently something weird happened. It was morning again. I was at my mom's again. I was waiting for school to start or something. Because I was really bored. So I kept trying to remember when school started... Was it 6:28 or 7:28(School this year starts at 8. Ugh I have to get up really early now)? So anyways, As I went into the room that lead to the porch, I actually knew that the snake might be there. Like I remembered it from the past dream. That was pretty cool. So anyways, after that I got really bored, my mom was there feeding the animals. I looked at my pants to see if I had any cat hair on them. Nope(In waking life, my mom takes me over my dad's in the morning at around 6:40 and I sleep until its time to get up for school). But that's all I remember.

Comments - Well the snake dream was just stupid. The second one was really vivid.

Also I wonder if its normal for piano players like myself to have pianos in 57% of all their dreams?

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I had two lucid dreams last night.

15.09.20092 lucid dreams last night. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I've been remembering to reality check every hour for about 5 days so far, and its starting to become a habit. And it's obviously working. I had two lucid dreams last night. This is in order. I kept waking up in the middle of the night last night. So that's why I was able to get 2 I think.

I woke up in my room(False Awakening), and it was day time. I reality check all the time when I wake up, so it happened in my false awakening. My hands popped in front of my face. Not my hands! I had tons of fingers. I went to tell my dad. "Dad! I finally am having a lucid dream!" He kept trying to tell me that I wasn't dreaming. I looked at my hands again. My thumb was on the right side on my left hand and it was as skinny as my other fingers, and looked really weird. I had many fingers. "Here, LOOK!" I shoved my strange hands in front of my dad's face. He said nothing. I looked one more time, maybe I was hallucinating. My hands looked normal. "Oh, man, I'm a fucking idiot." Then my fingers shifted around and I had 7 fingers on each hand and they were abnormally fat. I accidently thought, "Wake up, now!" After this happened. And I ended up waking up. I woke up and muttered, "Shit..." tiredly. I had a horrible charlie horse that hurt REALLY bad. So I had to wait awhile until I go downstairs. A few minutes later, I went downstairs and got my breakfast. It was 3 AM. I ate it and went back to sleep.Same thing happened, but I was in a strange house. Hands popped in front of my face. They looked weird. And I became lucid. I looked around and I said, "Okay. This time I'm going to do something, and not argue with a dream character." I closed my eyes and said, "When I open my eyes, a piano will be in front of me." I opened them. "Fuck." There wasn't one. I had an idea. What if I moved my hands around while I had my eyes closed and pretended to play a piano? I tried this and I opened my eyes, SUCCESS! A PIANO WAS THERE! A digital piano actually. I played it for a few minutes but got bored. I didn't really like it. It had weighted keys, but I wanted to play a REAL piano in my dream. Not a digital one. So I just said, "Fuck this," and went into the other room. A switch was on fire and sparks were shooting out of it. My dad was sitting on the couch. I told him, "Hey, uh, this is on fire here." He just ignored me. I pointed my finger at the fire and said, "WATER! WATER SHOOT OUT OF MY FINGER AND DESTROY THIS FIRE!" Nothing happened. So I just gave up. I read a sign above the fire and it said, "Warning, Will CATCH ON FIRE IF SOMEONE PLAYS A PIANO!" Typical dream shit. I just got bored. I forgot all the fun things I could do in a lucid dream. So I ended up waking up. Oh well. I'm planning to do it again tonight! Yeah!

----------


## Muggler

Neat dreams! How do you attain lucidity easiest?

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> Neat dreams! How do you attain lucidity easiest?



I've been reality checking every hour the past 5 days. That may seem like it won't really help but it does. I look at both of my hands for about 5 seconds and do the nose pinch RC as well. Just every hour. I'm hoping I can get another lucid dream tonight. I remember what I want to do this time. Last night I wasn't even expecting a lucid dream so soon!

----------


## Muggler

I do the ;hand through palm; one. So far no luck. But I havent been doing it for a while so, thats no surprise. I wrote an A on each palm, and when I look at my hands, it reminds to RC. I should try nose pinch one. Thanks for the tips! And good luck!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> I do the ;hand through palm; one. So far no luck. But I havent been doing it for a while so, thats no surprise. I wrote an A on each palm, and when I look at my hands, it reminds to RC. I should try nose pinch one. Thanks for the tips! And good luck!



 I wouldn't do the finger through palm. They say your finger will go through your palm in your dreams, but for me and some other people on here, it doesn't... so I dunno. The nose pinch one and the look at your hands one work best for me.

Also another dream. I became lucid in this one too, but I woke up right away.



16.09.2009Possession/Hypnosis? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



Me, my mom, and her boyfriend, Homer, were in this completely pitch black room. It was a planetarium or something. We were watching weird pictures of a washed out milky way(Like this, http://www.wunderground.com/data/wxi...uddypdx/14.jpg) on the ceiling. One of the pictures was creepy and made the room completely dark and it scared me. Then a picture of this weird white furry snowman with pink eyes and many segments appeared on the screen. That was weird. Then, like on the planetarium episode on South Park, the stars started spinning around crazily, flashing in colors of blue, red, and green. Once all that was over, we went back to our "house." It wasn't any house I've ever seen before. Then Homer was possessed or something from watching the flashing colors(just like on the episode of south park, you get hypnotised from watching the colors). Homer was looking at me(he was right next to me), and he was really creepy looking. It looked like he had a lot of black eyeliner on. His eyes were scaring me. He went out into this door in the corner of the room. Then me and my mom realised that he might kill the goats. Just as we thought that,  one of my goats, Lily, came storming through the door running away. She ran across the keys of my keyboard that was for some reason on the floor, and was next to me. She lifited her head up and made a goat noise and her mouth morphed around and looked really creepy. The Evil Homer came through the door, with the other goat, Blossum, next to him. Me and my mom ignored it and decided to go on the computer. I was starting to feel strange. Like this wasn't really reality. I asked my mom to look at the time on the computer, look away, and then look back and see if the time changed. She did it, and said it was the same. So I tried it. I looked at the time. It said 9:09. That seems normal. I thought. This feels like reality. I looked away and then looked back. The time then said 16:16. *BAM!* I became lucid. "Yeah! I KNEW IT! I'm dreaming! Wow this reality check stuff works! I just had a lucid dream last night!"

My eyes opened. "Fuck you brain! FUCK YOU!!!"

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I had to wake up at 5:00 to take pictures of Orion, so I might as well write the dream I had. It could of turned into a nightmare.

17.09.2009Homer's House? (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

WTF? No lucidity in this one. I even got a chance to see the time! But I didn't see it again. FUCK.

I was walking through my mom's boyfriends small house, and I found another room, with a door that led to a whole new house. It was a huge house. I was walking through it and he had all kinds of awesome shit. I was wondering if this was part of Homer's house, or someone elses. Suddenly I hear the noise of a sword being pulled from its case. I run with my hands up in the air. Then I wake up. I realize now, that, that could of turned into a nightmare. Something I haven't had in probably 10 years.
I would like to add, that when I found the new room, I flipped a light switch. And it worked! Huh? I'm confused. The light kept going out and back on, but still. I'm confused. I've heard that they don't work in dreams.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

18.09.2009Another short lucid. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fuck. Recently, every time I become lucid, I wake up instantly. I got a few more seconds on this one.

I was just randomly there, and i reality checked. My hands looked normal at first. Then they moved around crazily and they looked really creepy. They became thin, and I got two extra fingers. I became lucid. "Okay then. Finally. Now, I have to have sex." I closed my eyes and told myself that a girl from school that I like will be there when I open them. I openend my eyes, and it didn't work. I got pissed off, and woke up. Guess what woke me up. Just fucking guess. MY FUCKING ALARM! So I could take pictures of Orion again. But I was too pissed off. I use the alarm clock on my Nintendo DS, so I picked my DS off of my night stand and threw it.

----------


## Muggler

Cool dreams! Lucky you become lucid!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> Cool dreams! Lucky you become lucid!



Yeah. I've had more lucids this month than any month. All of the other months I had one lucid dream per month. I'm getting a bit better. I'm staying lucid longer before waking up every day. And don't worry, your day will come! Just keep trying. Sometimes they hit you when you aren't even thinking about become lucid that night.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

22.09.2009Death... Or not? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



Okay so this dream was really weird and made no sense.

I was just standing there, and suddenly I catch on fire and fall over. And I hear a "BRRSH!" noise. It goes black and I'm outside in a urban area. I look around and see a taco bell and stuff. Then it skips, and I'm in my grandma's house. I ask my uncle Ward if I'm dead. he says yes. I ask him if there's any way I can tell if I'm alive or dead. He said to curl your pointer and middle finger up and tap it on your back. I didn't know how to curl my finger, so he taught me. I tried it and nothing happened. I said, "Okay, how does that tell me if I'm dead or alive?" He didn't know. I put my hand on my chest and felt my heart beating. LOL wow. I was dead all right. I asked my other uncle that lives in virgina, "Could your heart still be beating even though you are dead?" He says, "Yes." I ask my uncle Ward again, "Am I dead?" he says, "I think I went to your funeral. Maybe." then I ask my grandma, "Am I dead?" She says, "I went to your funeral. I think." I pictured myself in a coffin with a dead retarded face, just sitting there. Wow. This is one of those dreams where you think its so real and when you wake up, you feel confused on if it was a dream or what. No lucidity. Even though I only had two fingers and my thumb when I looked at my hands to curl them. Durr.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Finally, I remember another dream. I've been forgetting to reality check these days. So no lucids.

25.09.2009Digital and Piano Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



Well, last night I had a dream where I went on a field trip with kids at school to music store(yeah. lol). Anyways, I was looking around, and I found a room with digital pianos and keyboards. I played a few of them. They surprisingly sounded good(most pianos/keyboards in my dreams sound awful). I went to play this one made by Roland, and a bunch of kids from school were around it, I broke through them and I started playing it. I thought how everyone was going to think how awesome I sounded. Everyone was cheering and threw money on me. Haha, I wish it was that easy in real life. I got up and looked into another room. This room was like a house. Carpet, normal furniture, etc. So I found a GIANT upright piano. I mean GIANT. The top of it hit the ceiling. And it was really wide. Definatly had more than 88 keys like a normal piano. It had ivy growing all over it. WTF? :S I wanted to play it, but for some reason, my dad was there, and told the cashier that I was going to play it. And they said that I couldn't play it, and I could only play this one in another room. I went into the other room, and found a very small stupid looking piano. I didn't play it. I ended up waking up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

28.09.2009IMMEDIATE Wake up (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a dream, when suddenly my hand popped up. I had 5 fingers and a thumb. lol fail. I became lucid. But struggled to keep my eyes closed as I could feel them opening and seeing reality instead of the dream. I woke up. My eyes open. I forgot about KingYoshi's advice, to keep your eyes shut and don't move them, and you will go into a DEILD. Well, I did remember, but I thought on how it maybe won't work. I pissedly off went downstairs to get breakfast. It was 6:30 in the morning and it was storming badly outside. What a nice way to wake up. lol Oh, yeah, I guess reality checking every day, every 15 minutes for 2 days will get you another lucid.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I recall having about 10 different dreams last night. All crazy real and vivid. But I don't remember shit now, and I was too lazy to write them down. Wow, I'll tell you. I had tons of dreams last night!

I remember one pretty vividly. Here it is.

29.09.2009School... (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was dreaming, I was walking down a strange hallway in my school that doesn't exist, and I opened a door and my english teacher, Mrs. Gajewski was there. She needed something for this girl, it was her lunch or something, in her locker, in the music room. Mrs. Gajewski gave me the password for the music room. It was "popgajewski" lol WTF! Mrs. Gajewski was a kindergarten teacher in this dream. Wow. She's my 8th grade english teacher. So I went to the music room, and I have no idea what happened. The dream skipped. I was in line for food in the cafeteria. A girl in my class named Lauren hugged me and I said I was her friend. HAHAHAHA... what a joke. No girls at my school would ever want to hug me(They all hate me). So anyways, she told me to go look for Alicia, my friend Brandon's sister. I saw her sitting down and she just started swearing crazily. I thought, "Forget that, I'm not going over there." That's about all I remember.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had two lucid dreams last night.
> 
> 15.09.20092 lucid dreams last night. (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I've been remembering to reality check every hour for about 5 days so far, and its starting to become a habit. And it's obviously working. I had two lucid dreams last night. This is in order. I kept waking up in the middle of the night last night. So that's why I was able to get 2 I think.
> 
> I woke up in my room(False Awakening), and it was day time. I reality check all the time when I wake up, so it happened in my false awakening. My hands popped in front of my face. Not my hands! I had tons of fingers. I went to tell my dad. "Dad! I finally am having a lucid dream!" He kept trying to tell me that I wasn't dreaming. I looked at my hands again. My thumb was on the right side on my left hand and it was as skinny as my other fingers, and looked really weird. I had many fingers. "Here, LOOK!" I shoved my strange hands in front of my dad's face. He said nothing. I looked one more time, maybe I was hallucinating. My hands looked normal. "Oh, man, I'm a fucking idiot." Then my fingers shifted around and I had 7 fingers on each hand and they were abnormally fat. I accidently thought, "Wake up, now!" After this happened. And I ended up waking up. I woke up and muttered, "Shit..." tiredly. I had a horrible charlie horse that hurt REALLY bad. So I had to wait awhile until I go downstairs. A few minutes later, I went downstairs and got my breakfast. It was 3 AM. I ate it and went back to sleep.Same thing happened, but I was in a strange house. Hands popped in front of my face. They looked weird. And I became lucid. I looked around and I said, "Okay. This time I'm going to do something, and not argue with a dream character." I closed my eyes and said, "When I open my eyes, a piano will be in front of me." I opened them. "Fuck." There wasn't one. I had an idea. What if I moved my hands around while I had my eyes closed and pretended to play a piano? I tried this and I opened my eyes, SUCCESS! A PIANO WAS THERE! A digital piano actually. I played it for a few minutes but got bored. I didn't really like it. It had weighted keys, but I wanted to play a REAL piano in my dream. Not a digital one. So I just said, "Fuck this," and went into the other room. A switch was on fire and sparks were shooting out of it. My dad was sitting on the couch. I told him, "Hey, uh, this is on fire here." He just ignored me. I pointed my finger at the fire and said, "WATER! WATER SHOOT OUT OF MY FINGER AND DESTROY THIS FIRE!" Nothing happened. So I just gave up. I read a sign above the fire and it said, "Warning, Will CATCH ON FIRE IF SOMEONE PLAYS A PIANO!" Typical dream shit. I just got bored. I forgot all the fun things I could do in a lucid dream. So I ended up waking up. Oh well. I'm planning to do it again tonight! Yeah!



Man, your dreams, and your commentary are absolutely hilarious!

Just to let you know, never use water on an electrical fire in waking life.  ::lol::

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> Man, your dreams, and your commentary are absolutely hilarious!
> 
> Just to let you know, never use water on an electrical fire in waking life.



Yep, they are pretty retarded all right.

And thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


In dream news, I don't recall shit last night. The night before that I remembered having about 10 dreams. But that's only because I kept waking up in the middle of the night. I always wake up in the middle of the night. Every night. This is good for WILDing. But I'm not going to go that far yet. I'll stick with reality checks every 15 minutes for now.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I just remembered a dream I had last night. it just suddenly popped into my head while I was watching South Park.




30.09.2009Another piano dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



Another damn piano dream. Why am I having so many? Simple answer, I FUCKING WANT ONE. Anyways, i remember only a bit from this dream. Only fragments. I was in some strange house I've never seen before, it was small, and I was in the living room. Me, my mom, and my uncle Randy(I think) were going out to a piano store. We were inside, and an annoying salesman was bothering my mom while I played some pianos. Some of the pianos made strange noises and didn't have 88 keys. It was weird. I woke up.
Comments - Yeah, this was some retarded shit right here. I'm tired of having piano dreams. I'm tired of playing a keyboard. I want a piano. XD

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I just remembered a dream I had last night. it just suddenly popped into my head while I was watching South Park.
> 
> 30.09.2009Another piano dream (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Another damn piano dream. Why am I having so many? Simple answer, I FUCKING WANT ONE. Anyways, i remember only a bit from this dream. Only fragments. I was in some strange house I've never seen before, it was small, and I was in the living room. Me, my mom, and my uncle Randy(I think) were going out to a piano store. We were inside, and an annoying salesman was bothering my mom while I played some pianos. Some of the pianos made strange noises and didn't have 88 keys. It was weird. I woke up.
> Comments - Yeah, this was some retarded shit right here. I'm tired of having piano dreams. I'm tired of playing a keyboard. I want a piano. XD



I hope you can get a piano soon!  In the meantime, why don't you compose songs on your dream pianos!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> I hope you can get a piano soon!  In the meantime, why don't you compose songs on your dream pianos!



I've already made 3. I'll keep at it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I've already made 3. I'll keep at it.



Wow! Awesome!!! I would like to hear these songs!!!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I'll try to record them soon.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I'm trying to add pictures to my dreams like KingYoshi does. lol I like to steal people's ideas.

anyways, in dream news, last night was one of those nights where I went to sleep, but didn't even know, and time just skipped and I woke up. It seemed like I was lying down, feeling my eyes shut, then a few seconds later I just sat up in my bed awake. I hate it when that happens. Because then you remember no dreams at all. This only happened once. I had a dream last night, but I only remember a bit. And its not even a clear image.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

03.10.2009Fight (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In this dream, i remember i got into a fight with my neighbor, Ryan. I was kicking his ass with my Martial Arts. Normally when I fight in my dreams, i suck ass because sleep paralysis keeps you from doing things even in your dreams. So anyway, I was kicking his ass, I punched him two times in the shoulder and cheek. He was really tired, and my asthma was acting up. I woke up. And my asthma really was acting up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

04.10.2009Attack of... things (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The entire US was in a battle against some strange monsters. So we went to find some strong people that have super powers. Even they couldn't beat them. So one of the strong guys was on a big stage, the audience was huge. Probably 200 million people. He was saying, "We can't beat the creatures, so we need some help!" I had 3 small boxes, and I opened them. One was a heart, the other was an emerald, and the third one was I don't remember. I picked them up and said, "What about these?" Suddenly the three objects rocketed up into the ceiling. Where 3 boxes were. The went inside. The strong guy on the stage said, "YES! NOW WE CAN RULE THE WORLD!!!" So suddenly we were all on top of a huge bubble that was on the Earth. The strong guy was there too. He pointed to different parts of the Earth that he would rule, and explained why for each region. He was going to rule England, and the US(Including Hawaii and Alaska). He said, "This is PHENOMENAL!!!" And he was raising his hands in front of Hawaii(Which had two huge volcanoes on it). Suddenly, I looked down and saw the Earth below me. It was amazing looking. The bubble disappeared and I dropped down. Falling down to the earth. A very intense feeling of me being weightless made me wake up. It was a very strong feeling of it. It hurt pretty bad.
In other news, I'm going to try and WILD tonight.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

YES! Finally! A long lucid without waking up! Actually I was about to, but I fought against it and stayed in a lucid state the whole time! ...Until my dad woke me up for school.

05.10.2009Finally, a long lucid! (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So finally I had another lucid dream last night. I was in some strange house with a lot of hallways. I remember being lucid right from the start. No dream sign, reality check, or anything. It just started right away. I was lucid. But I felt different from my other lucids. I felt... real. I felt the air around me. I felt myself move. "This is the most real lucid I've had ever!" I told myself and smiled. Suddenly it started to become blurry. I rubbed my hands together. It worked. Then I started to feel myself wake up. The old classic "Wake up as soon as I get lucid" bullshittery. "Not this time, asshole brain." Yes, I actually said that. I dream spun. Which is just having your arms out stretched and spinning around. I was suprised. It actually worked! I wasn't waking up anymore! I actually felt dizzy in my head afterward as well. Crazy real. I decided to walk around and explore the area. Not much I could do in a hallway. I remembered on the forum someone said something about calling your subconsciousness on your mobile phone. So I tried it, but it didn't work. Fuck. I remember as I touched my phone, I actually felt it. My cold hard plastic phone. I did a few other things, but I don't remember them too well. I remember trying to get the girl I like from school again to appear, to have sex. But again, failed. Damnit. That was the most real of all the lucids I've had so far. I'm really starting to get good at this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOOHOO!  Calling your brain an asshole was hilarious.

For some reason every time I tried to spin in dreams, I didn't have my arms out. I need to try that. 

How did you try and summon that DC?

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> How did you try and summon that DC?



Closing my eyes, telling myself that they will be there when i open them, then opening my eyes. This has only worked for me 3 times in all of the 12 lucids that I've had. I don't know what else will work.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I remember a dream fragment from last night now. Another FUCKING piano dream. Yep! That's right! Can you believe it?!


05.10.2009Tuning a piano (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night I remember another dream before my epic lucid, I was trying to tune a piano. I kept getting it wrong, then I got it right. But then I played the note again and it sounded wrong. ARGH! I'm tired of piano dreams! Buy me a damn piano already!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I had my first WILD today. In school.

06.10.2009First WILD (WILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Today in school, we had two periods of Social Studies, after I finished all my work, there was still an hour left of class, so I decided to WILD in school(I will never do this again!!!). I lay my head down and let my mind wonder around. I saw a lot of dream scenes and HI. I heard people talking in my head. I started to feel numb and tingly. I felt vibrations and white noise in the background. It was really cool actually. Suddenly all of the noises stopped. I saw the black of my eyelids. I opened my eyes and picked my head up. Everyone was in different seats. My teacher, Mr. Baldwin, wasn't there. Instead a female teacher was there teaching us about slavery(which is what we were learning as I went to sleep). I preformed a nose pinch RC. I could breathe. I looked at my hands. All of my fingers were squinched all down. They were really fat and flat. I rubbed my hands together and said, "Clarity." It worked pretty well. It looked like real life now. "So now for the fun stuff!" I thought to myself. I had an urge to scream FUCK! as loud as I could so I did. I went on top of the table and screamed, "FUCK THIS SCHOOL! IT CAN SUCK MY DICK!!!" Everyone looked at me. I gave everyone the middle finger. I flew into the air and swooshed pass everyone. I grabbed a fat kid that makes fun of me in midair and smashed him into the wall. He splattered into blood. Everyone came after me, so I let out a huge sonic wave that killed everyone. "Badass!" I walked around everyone's dead corpses. Then I remembered, from my past lucids, I've wanted to have sex with that girl I like. I knew what class she was in at this time so all I had to do was get to that class. I walked over to the other trailer(the 8th grade classes are all in trailers outside). And I went in. I saw her! YES!!! FINALLY. I flew towards her and grabbed her by the arm and crashed through the roof and flew to my house. I crashed throught the roof of my room. I told her to get on her knees and give me a blow job(XDDDD!!!). She said no. So I used all my powers I could to get her to say yes. So I asked again, "Give me a goddamn blow job!" She said yes. So I pulled my pants off and my dick was probably 20 inches or so(THAT is scary). So she did her "job" lol. So after that I slammed her on the bed and fucked her. Ah... finally some good lucid sex. I finished it up and told her we were dreaming right now, and my real body is sleeping back at school. She didn't believe me. So I told her to look at her hands. Her hands were really gray and she had probably ten fingers. I said, "See?" she finally believed me and I told her to fly away while I play a piano downstairs. I walked downstairs and told myself that a piano will be down there. A REAL ONE! A REAL PIANO! I played it and it sounded awesome. Weighted keys and everything. As I was playing the Bubble Bobble theme, I lifted my head up and saw everyone getting ready to go to their next class. Wow. Nice timing brain! ...Asshole for waking me up from that awesomeness! That was the BEST lucid I've had so far. It was amazing!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh my god! That dream was so fucking hilarious!!!  :laugh: 

I don't believe you WILD'ed in class!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> I don't believe you WILD'ed in class!



Yeah. I'm never doing it again. Next time I might forget to reality check and end up saying Fuck this School in reality. XD!!!

I was actually worried when i was telling that girl to give me a blowjob that I was actually saying that in my sleep and my classmates heard me say it. lol

----------


## cygnus

YEAAAAHH! that was great. :bravo: nice job finding that girl. dream sex with girls you know is the best haha! and that's nuts that you started off where you were in school.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> YEAAAAHH! that was great. :bravo: nice job finding that girl. dream sex with girls you know is the best haha! and that's nuts that you started off where you were in school.



Yeah it was weird. I was expecting to be back home in my bed or something.

----------


## Mancon

The WILD was awesome! Rofl!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Two dreams last night.

07.10.2009Music Store (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My dad woke me up for breakfast, but I just went back to sleep. Me, my mom, and her boyfriend Homer were in a music shop. My first instinct was to find the keyboards. So I found them and a guy showed me one and played a Raiden Gallantry sounding song on a small synthesizer. The song sounded like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ryzWtKYT7w but a lot different. I remember the keys he pressed. So I can play the song in real life now. I tried to find the Casio PX-330(A digital piano i really want), but I failed. It wasn't there. I left the room and found that most of the store was books. I found a sign that said that there were "V.C. Grand Pianos" in this room. So I went into the the room. It was brightly lit and the carpet was velvet and red. The first thing I  saw was a giant acoustic guitar on a stand. it was huge! how could someone play this damn thing? So I saw grand pianos down on a stage in the back of the room. I started running towards them. I went down there and saw an orchestra playing. I saw a guy playing solos on a piano. Really fast. I looked over and saw tons of people playing black violins. This part of the room was not lit up. They were all dark. Only the stage with the grand piano was lit up. There was a wall to his right, and it came up towards me. There was another grand piano there. But I couldn't play it because people were watching this orchestra. Then I woke up.

07.10.2009Gas Station, buying food. (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had to go into a gas station with $10 to buy food for me and my uncle for the weekend(We are staying in my mom's boyfriends house in the mountains while they go to a stupid Goat Festival in Tennessee in real life). I bought Hot Pockets, and some drinks. I remember thinking to myself, "Finally, good food! I can't wait to have a good dinner! Then I remembered I bought hot pockets that I can't eat for dinner. I went into the back of the store and found a screen door, and saw people sitting at tables eating food. There was a yellow light shining on them from above. I turned around and found a different aisle that was there before. They were all books. Tons of books on the shelves. I walked around them and found more books. I kept waking and all of the shelves and all the food and drinks were books now. Then I woke up.

----------


## DreamQueen

Nice dreams! Lol at how you call your brain "asshole" all the time. I know exactly how you feel  :tongue2: 

I hope to God you are doing a reality test every time you see a piano. It's clearly a major dreamsign for you.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> I hope to God you are doing a reality test every time you see a piano. It's clearly a major dreamsign for you.



Oh. That's a good idea. I'll do that. I also remember another dream from last night. Sorry no picture for this one. I can't find anything that would match it.


10.10.2009Creatures attacking... again (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was in this strange area. It was a house. One I've never seen before. I was with my cousin Kayla, and I asked her, "Can I kiss you?" HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WTF? WHY WOULD I DO THAT? So for some dumb fucking reason, she said "Yes." so we hugged, and then we kissed each other. I felt weird afterward. Because I've never been kissed before. In the dream world or real life. So anyways my mom was there or something. Just sitting on the couch watching TV. Then I woke up.

----------


## lucidmaster

lol your dreams are like WTF dreams but their funnie and I anmost always hacve lucid dreams now but I am still practiceing to control!

----------


## DreamQueen

> Oh. That's a good idea. I'll do that.



Lol. Yeah it will get you lucid hun, mark my words. Got to keep your eyes and ears out for dreamsigns. 

Hey, I had a lucid last night and found myself thinking "no way asshole brain!" ha ha got it from your journal  ::kiss::

----------


## TristanPetroskey

12.10.2009Homer's house - Flood (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was inside of my mom's boyfriend's house and it was raining very hard. My mom was with me. We looked out the window and saw his dog, Flash, was loose and running around. We went outside and saw him go into a puddle near his dog house. He came back out about 5 seconds later, and I said, "Oh my God! That's deep!" We turned around and looked at more of the rainy scenery. When we turned back, Homer's maroon minivan that he doesn't have was stuck in a huge muddy puddle. He was trying to get it out by driving. It wasn't working. I said, "Look, Homer's car is stuck!" No shit! I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

15.10.2009Goats (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In this dream, my uncle took me to Homer's house. My mom recently got new goats in real life, and I didn't see them yet. But they appeared in the dream. I was outside on the porch, and my mom was doing laundry. I looked over the side of the railing and saw a brown goat chewing something and looking at me. I asked my mom if that was a new goat and she said yes. There were tons of goats running around, crowding the area(My mom only has 8 in real life). She recently got a big male one with giant horns, I tried looking for it, and it suddenly appeared out of the mess of goats. Its horns looked nothing like male goat horns. It was retarded. So I was gathering my stuff so my uncle could take me back to my other house that I go to in Pittsburgh. Randy was in his car waiting for me, suddenly me and my mom see him take off in the car, and he took a right down the road. Leaving me here(Hey I wouldn't mind in real life! I hate Pittsburgh!), so my mom said, "Are you kidding me?! I have to call him." So my mom took out her new phone that I haven't seen yet either, it looked like my new phone, but with a keyboard. I said, "Aw, you are lucky. You have a keyboard!" So then it skipped, and I was walking across the small body of water near his house. Then I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

16.10.2009Dream Heaven (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night was insane. So many dreams, and an awesome lucid one too!

I was in some field. I had an urge to reality check, my hands looked normal, but when I tried counting my fingers, more would appear. I tried the nose pinch RC. It worked. I was dreaming. So I walked around, and noticed everything seemed REALLY real. I also noticed I felt really real. I could also remember memories of past dreams in my head. It was pretty badass. So anyway, I came across a girl from my school that is smoking hot in my opinion. So, I fucked her! I felt the orgasm and everything(when you feel it, it's really happening in real life lol). After that the dream skipped. I was in my mom's car. This felt really real. But I wasn't sure if I was still dreaming or not. I looked at the car clock and it said 2:18. I looked away and back, it changed completely. It was a mess of LCD. It was crazy. Remaining lucid, the dream skipped yet again, I was in some strange dark place. It felt like a circus. I decided to talk to some people. I remembered the task of the month, so I said, "RAAWRRR!!" And I morphed into a monster. Everyone ran screaming. I turned back into a human and turned around. There was a very hot girl there. "Damnit... do I have to do this again? I'm wasting my LD." I thought to myself. I approached her and started humping her. I noticed I had a boner, so I took her pants off and everything. Now, before i did this, I did a billion reality checks. Just to see if I was really dreaming or not. I was dreaming. Every reality check worked. So I... well... how can I say this? I had intercourse with her. AND GOOD GOD! I'll tell you guys that haven't done that yet. It feels amazingly good. I had another orgasm. Probably not too good for my testicles. But I don't give a shit. She also gave me a blow job, which gave me yet another orgasm. Okay, yeah fucking right. That had to be an imaginary orgasm. I woke up shortly after. I tried to get up, but couldn't. I was stuck to the couch. XD!


Another dream from last night.

I was in my dad's house and I saw a piano in the back of the room. There were a few buttons on it, and an on and off switch. I hit a key and it sounded like a jazz organ. You used the buttons to change the sound. I didn't see a piano one. So I turned it off, and back on. Then the beautiful piano sound was heard when i hit the keys. This was the first ever digital piano in my dreams that had the right amount of keys. All 88 of them. The dream skipped and I was on a huge playground. A sign said, "STOP JUMPING OFF THE TOP!" And I heard my old friend's voice in my head saying, "STOP JUMPING OFF THE TOP!!!" It was really retarded.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A good lucid last night. And then a plain dream that was VERY weird. FREE SUBWAY SANDWICHES!!!

19.10.2009Random (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my old house, and I saw the time. It  said 9:43. I looked away, and back, it now said 142:246. I became lucid. I walked outside and saw that it was nighttime. I didn't care. There were plenty of street lights. So as I was walking I felt that it was very cold. I rubbed my hands together and dream spinned(Feels really weird), and I kept walking. I went into the community center, and found the girl I like from school again. I tried my best to ignore having sex with her like I did in my WILD. I tried to hug her, but she kept saying, "Get off of me..." So I thought, "Ha! Fool fucker! It's my dream, she's going to like it!" So I hugged her again and she hugged back. I didn't try to do anything sexual. It's a waste. So the dream skipped, and I'm in my room with my friend Kasey. He asked me if we were dreaming. I told him, "Yeah I am. You aren't. You are just a simple dream character projected by my brain." I told him to look at my analog clock on the wall, look away and then back. It said 2:10 at first. When we looked back it said 8:37. We both went up to the clock and laughed on how it changes(it is pretty stupid actually. how does that happen anyway?). So then we went into the bathroom to check out the mirror. It was now daytime. I let him look in the mirror first. I asked, "What do you see?" I was worried because I heard, "Don't look in mirrors in your dreams, because it might be scary." But he just said, "I see me." So I went over and looked it. It was... well... just me. So I said, "Watch this!" I tried turning myself into the opposite gender. I felt my hair grow long and I saw lipstick and eyeliner appear on my face in the mirror. When it stopped I tried speaking. I sounded exactly the same. Kasey was very surprised. So I turned back into a male again, and then I woke up for school. But I didn't go to school. I'm very sick. So I went back to sleep... 
19.10.2009Free Subway (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



so I went back to sleep... 

We were all at this place. My school. I really wanted a free subway sandwich. So I saw a subway, and my friend Brandon said, "GET YOUR FUCKING SANDWICH!!!" The lady at the window said, "Do you want one?" So I took it, and it also came with a chocolate bar, and fries. Haha, wtf? So I went down a hallway and saw that everyone, including my mom and her boyfriend, were getting on trolleys. When we were on the trolley, a really good song was playing, and it was a music video on the TV. When I was watching it, I saw a huge pickup truck running into water barrels, and the water exploding everywhere, in slow motion. The song was awesome. I wish I could remember it. So my friend Nathan had to get off on a stop, so I said, "Goodbye Nathan." so he went off. Now it was just me, my mom, her boyfriend, and my friend Sean. Sean wanted to come over my house. So we passed down a futuristic looking Brookline(Not Brooklyn, Brookline is a small town I live in), I saw a digital music shop, I looked in through a part and saw tons of keyboards. It looked really familiar. It was from a previous dream when I actually entered the keyboard part and played the keyboards. A few people inside the keyboard part looked at me. We went down farther, and then I woke up.

19.10.2009WTF?! Zoo? (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well I tried a WBTB, but I didn't really think ALL about lucid dreaming. So that's probably why it failed. So instead I got this weirdness.

Me, my mom, and her boyfriend(HIS NAME IS HOMER!) were on the way to the zoo(?), and when we got there, I got out of the car right away and went up to a strange fountain. On the tree near the top, was a yellow Metapod from Pokemon(No, I don't like Pokemon), and a strange spider that hid behind a triangle object. I turned my camera on, but it wouldn't. I was pissed off. The battery was dead. So I pulled out my phone, and tried taking a picture of them. But it came out horrid. The lady said something like, "Look at that spider crawling!!!" It was so retarded. My mom and Homer were next to a police officer and I was like, "WTF?! ZOO POLICE!!!" Then I woke up.
The only thing I hate about the text/time reality check, is that it gives me a scary/weird feeling when I realize it's a dream. The whole time I'll be thinking, "Oh, this is reality. It's not a dream." I see the time and do the reality check, and it changes. I get a very strange feeling over me. It's not really a comfortable one either. Oh well. It works though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Hey guys, comments are appreciated here.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

My first *NIGHTMARE* in awhile.

20.10.2009Space Station (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my uncle randy were in a huge space station. The vibe of it was extremely scary. I was walking around a long white hallway, and I found a door. I opened the door, and closed it behind me. It was a small room with another door at the end. I started to feel a bit weightless in this room. I walked across the room to the other door and went inside that one. I was now in a huge dark room, except for a few orange lights giving the room a scary orange glow. I felt extremely weightless now. I noticed some things behind me rattling around. I looked down the room and saw two HUGE doors. They opened up and revealed outer space. I felt it sucking me in. I tried to run back to the door but it was extremely powerful. The rattling stuff behind me pushed me out and I floated away from the space station. I felt my body growing weak. And my eyes closed. Later, I opened my eyes. I was in a hospital bed. But I was still in the space station. My uncle randy asked what happened. I said, "I got stuck in a disposal room and I got thrown into outer space." He just looked at me like, "WTF!" and then he pulled out a giant book. He opened it and pointed to a strange grass looking statue that was drawn in the book. It said "NIFFER". Which is my dad's ugly girlfriend's name. What the fuck kind of name is Niffer anyway? Anyways, my uncle said that this meant he was cheating on his old girlfriend with "Niffer"(Which he probably was). I felt very weak. I was very tired. i was worried I was going to die. I put my hand on my chest and felt my heart slow down and stop. I tried to breathe but I couldn't. I shot out of my bed awake and thought, "What the fuck was that shit?"

----------


## TristanPetroskey

22.10.2009Goats Die (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at Homer's house. But his backyard was way different. In real life, he has 20 acres of grass. In this, it was a normal backyard with neigbors with a huge whirlpool pool. Me, my mom, and Homer were outside looking at the swirling pool. The neighbors were in it with our goats. The goats were screaming as they were spinning around. I started yelling cusses at them such as, "Fucking goat killing sick assholes! You fucking suck ass!" And I got in trouble for yelling it. I saw the goats drown and die. So did the neighbors. The dream skipped and I was driving around what seemed like Normalville(where Homer lives), but it wasn't(which is weird, because I know very well what Normalville looks like in real life). I was driving around in Homer's car, and he was driving and talking to me about the tragic death of the goats. I was pissed off. The dream skipped again and I was talking with a very old man by the swirling pool. He was talking about the meaning of life(I wish I remembered what he said). The dream skipped AGAIN(maybe this was another dream, I dunno). I was with my uncle Dan, and we were at Virgina Beach. He was saying I was going to have to go there every day(haha it's 9 hours away from me). So we went inside this strange building. The inside of it was fucking creepy. It was all glowing a dark orangish color. I looked and saw 3D Golf things(there is a 3D golf thing at Virgina Beach actually...). So anyways I just stood next to him as he ordered something. We went back out and went to the beach. I looked out to sea, and saw big yellow and purple machine manta rays with canons on their backs swimming in the water(They were huge. I had a dream awhile ago with manta rays with canons on their backs as well). I went in the water, the very shallow part. And Dan said, "LOOK OUT!" I looked at saw a huge wave, well higher than my head come towards me. I tried to run but the water made it not possible. So I layed down on the ground and let the wave go over me. Just so I could get back up after it went over. It went black. Later, I opened my eyes and I was on someone's back porch. Dan said, "You were passed right out!" And I said, "I drowned?!" Then I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I remember a dream from Thursday night. I wrote it down on paper in school. But I forgot the paper when I went to the mountains. I will write here on Sunday. Until then I'll see if I have more dreams this weekend.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

25.10.2009Retarded (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was in some strange area. It looked like the outside of a shopping mall. A fountain was there. Anyways it skipped and I was in my dad's house. I noticed all of his ugly girlfriend's stuff was gone. I asked him where "Niffer" went. He said, "Well..." and I said, "She moved out?" "Yeah. Now another girl is here that will help me record." The other girl was extremely hot. I asked my dad if Niffer will ever return if this girl is just trying to help you with recording. He said, "I dunno. This girl is here from 5:30 to 7:30." Every time I asked him what the fuck that meant, he just repeated it. So then the dream skipped and I was with my friend Brandon. We were back in the strange shopping mall area. We were running. We hid behind a wall, and then slipped under a glass platform. Suddenly we saw Dr. Cox from Scrubs walk on the glass platform. He says, "You can run but you can't hide." It didn't make sense. I woke up shortly after by my mom screaming. She apparently fell in the yard.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I have swine flu. I think. Does that effect you in having lucid dreams? Because I had a good one last night. I also remember two dreams very vividly.

26.10.2009Toy Store (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a toy store with my mom. She was trying to get me to buy some action figures from the movie "Alien". Of Course, I'm too old for toys, so I just said, "No I don't want the fuckin toy." We walked around and saw a bunch of retarded stuff. I looked up on a shelf and saw weird toys. I woke up shortly after.

26.10.2009Showing off in Tech Class (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in tech class in school. I went on one of the computers that he has and went on Facebook. I left one of my piano videos playing on repeat by accident, so everyone saw it. The hot girl from school saw it and my face appeared in the video so she knew it was me. She looked at me like, " ::o: ". lol Anyways she showed a bunch of people and then they ignored it. I decided to watch another video. In this one, I took a bottle of hot sauce out and then threw it down on the ground. LOL! It was so retarded. But that was it.

26.10.2009Silent Lucidity (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of Homer's house. Suddenly I did a nose pinch RC, and becaume lucid. "Alright! Finally. I'm going to try and fly." I ran as fast as I could. I tried to think of hyper speed and people running very fast, but it seemed to slow me down even more. What a bunch of bullpucky. Anyway I lept into the air and pictured a force below me lifting me up. I jumped very high in the air. I felt the air on my face and weightlessness as I fell back down. I saw Homer's really mean dog, Flash, tied up at his dog house as always. Flash barked delightfully. I went up to him and he started licking me. If I didn't become lucid, that would of been a big dream sign! I said, "Flash! BITE ME!" But he wouldn't. So I said, "Fuck this I'm going to have sex." I decided to dream spin. I pictured my room and closed my eyes. I spun around. When I opened them I was in my room. Suddenly...

I had a false awakening. I sat up in bed, and preformed the nose pinch RC, it worked. I did the hand one too. I had four fingers, normally, but my thumb was really short and skinny. I sat up in bed and looked at my TV. SportsCenter was on(I put that on every night before I go to sleep), There was a strange timer on the TV. I looked at it. The number on the very right counted down by seconds, and the middle number counted down by seconds in a different pattern.
Like this:



I thought it was interesting. I read some stuff on the TV. They were talking about how the Steelers beat the undefeated Vikings, and the Cowboys(yay), beat the Falcons. A strange name appeared on the TV. It looked like it said Larry Fitzgerald of the Cardinals who beat the giants. After fooling around with that, my dad came in my room and said he was going somewhere. I thought that was fine because all I wanted to do right then was fuck a hot DC chick. When he left I went downstairs to find his ugly piece of shit girlfriend playing a stupid  video game with a very old fat guy. Her hair was black and it was braided very oddly. I went back upstairs and made the hot girl from school appear on my bed. When we finally started I positioned myself in between her body and legs and I started humping her. I woke up right before I orgasmed. Aw.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

26.10.2009"Don't touch my piano!" (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was over BloodBlitz's house, and I was walking around. I saw a huge giant thing that had about 4 pedals. I took off the key cover. I was worried it was going to be digital and make beat noises when I hit a key. But it didn't. It sounded like a piano on a stage. A lot of reverb. I didn't play it because I was afraid it was going to be loud. My mom says in the background, "Tristan! Don't do that!" I just ignored her and kept putting the key cover back on and then taking it off. While taking it off, an old chinese guy with a retarded baby in his hands appears. He says, "DOUNT TAUCH MAH PEANO!" We got into an arguement when finally I just thought, "fuck you". I left the room and asked Bloodblitz who the fuck that chinese guy. He said he was born in China and he parents were chinese. What a load of bullshit.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Dream Fragment.

26.10.2009KFC (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in someone's house with kids I didn't even know. Their mother set down a big bin of fried chicken. I asked if it was KFC and the mother said, "NO DUH." I said, "Yay!" and started eating it. It tasted pretty fuckin good.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

29.10.2009The Old House of Invisible Creepiness (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My mom told me to go back to her old house and feed her cats, which is weird because in real life all her animals are at her farm now, but in the dream they are back in "her" old house. Her house was completely different. It was huge with stuff everywhere. I went upstairs and opened doors to feed the cats. I fed the boy cats in one room, and the girl cats in the other room. I remember I was in the boy room and I was starting to get a scary feeling(Trust me, this house was messy and very very creepy). I went out of both rooms and saw a cat named Conner walking around alone. Having the whole house to himself. He was very sick and skinny. His face was creepy and distorted.  I walked away from the doors and Conner, and towards the stairs. Suddenly I heard an extremely loud cracking noise. I turned around slowly and scared. I pulled out my cellphone and called my mom. She answered and I told her I just heard a very loud cracking noise. She said, "Yeah, everything in that house is falling apart. Just leave it." I hung up and suddenly the scared feeling got extremely intense. It was a very uncomfortable feeling. I didn't like it at all. I took off down the stairs and ran through the door outside, and locked it. I looked at the house. It looked nothing like my mom's house. I turned around and ran down the stairs towards my dad's car. I went to get into the front, but I saw he had an old fat fuck in the car with him. I just got in the back seat. Later the dream skipped and I was back at my "mom's" old house. I went to open the door, but I realized that the door was flipped horizontally. I thought, "Weird, it's flipped." I walked away and looked at my hands for a reality check. I had five fingers all normal. My fingers were distorted though. I did a nose pinch RC and I could breathe. I became lucid.
I realized my "mom's" house was next to a big field. I looked out into it saw a forest probably 400 yards away. I stared out and said, "Stabilze! STABLIZE! STABLIZE!!!" It didn't do shit. The dream scene was clear as real life already though. I decided to run really fast. Last time it didn't work, but I felt lucky this time. I ran at an extreme speed, feeling tons of wind on my face. I started to approach a ramp that went down on a highway. When I went on the highway, I saw kids from school on skis on the pavement of the road. They were somehow moving on the road with skis. lol I easily ran past them. I was probably running at least 200 mph. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yelling stuff out doesn't work for me either. Neither does spinning or rubbing my hands. 

Running actually helps me stablize the dream, because of my feet hitting the ground. So does walking around slowly, touching things, and looking around. So does staying in one place.

That's awesome that you ran at super speed!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> That's awesome that you ran at super speed!



Yeah it was pretty interesting. The scene became blurry when I ran, but I guess that was only because I was going so fast.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

01.11.2009The Retarded Vegetable Children (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my old spanish classroom, it triggered something, so I did a nose pinch RC. I could breath. So I became lucid. I just got up and walked out of the room. The teacher didn't care at all. Then I realized the hot girl was still back in the room, so I said, "Wait wait, oh wait." I went back into the room and I grabbed her by the arm and took her with me. We walked into a stairway. By this time she was following me. We were walking down the stairway, and we saw these lifeless things walking around. I mean, they were kids, but they were pretty much zombies. We called them "Retarded Vegetable Children". Why? Because they were basically potatoes. They didn't do anything. One fell over and _(Not going to say her name) made a quiet scream. We kept walking. Then suddenly we were walking up the stairs. I realized that the retarded vegetable kids were following us somehow. I turned around and roundhouse kicked all of their heads off. Then I tried to breathe fire at them and to my surprise it actually worked. It felt pretty painful but it was awesome. We kept walking up the stairway until we found a small door. We both crawled into it and we found a huge opening. There was no glass or anything. It was a window without glass. It looked out into the city of Pittsburgh(Where I live). I said, "Isn't it beautiful, _?" She said yes. _ pushed in front of me and said, "I'm going to jump out! Watch this!" She jumped out and fell _way_ down to the ground. I said, "NOOOOO!" But she landed fine and somehow got back up to where I was very fast. "I'm going to jump out again!" "No, you are going to hurt yourself." Of course she didn't listen and she jumped out again. This time she slammed right into a truck very hard and when she fell there was a huge blood mark on the truck. I screamed, "I TOLD YOU NOT TO JUMP OUT." I woke up after this a bit sad.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Extremely poor dream recall this week. I had that lucid on Sunday, and so far just two dream fragments.

04.11.2009Music Class Again (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well I had another retarded dream where I was in music class. But it wasn't the music room at all. It looked like a living room of a big mansion or something. Anyways there was a piano in there(of course). And my class was in there learning stuff about I guess music. So I went up to it and started playing The Heart Asks for Pleasure First by Michael Nyman. I couldn't play it for some retarded reason. Finally I got it right and played it after everyone in the music room left(That's retarded. It never takes me that long to start a song. I just start playing it right away). So after that retardedness, I just left the music room and carried on with my school day.
05.11.2009Difference between City Water and Country Water (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Homer's house, and I was testing to see the difference between country water(where he lives), and nasty city water. I took a drink of the country water, and it tasted exactly the same. I took a drink of the city water and it tasted REALLY good. It was really cold and it had a nice watery taste to it. Ha! That's nothing like city water. City water is fucking nasty.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Some new and old dreams. In order from old to new.


23.10.2009Homer the British Person (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me, my mom, and Homer were inside a restaurant or something in the country(where he lives). When we left Homer was really weird looking. He had orange hair, and his glasses were completely different looking. His hat was also missing. He looked like a british person. I asked my mom why he looked like that and she said, "He looks different without his hat on." I got a bit suspicious. When we got back home, my friend Brandon was there. We decided to do some prank calls. We went into the washing machine room(which is extremely small). My cellphone was somehow plugged into my mom's laptop which was sitting on a cat carrier. We called someone and I started swearing into my cellphone very loud. We realized that my mom and stepfather(Homer) were home. I muttered, "Shit... I almost got in trouble." So Homer came through the front door again, as a british person. The dream skipped and I was in a warehouse. it looked like the building Neo and Smith were fighting in The Matrix Revolutions(the final battle). Sam from that retarded show "Secret Girlfriend" was trying to fight me. I whopped his ass with my martial arts(that I do know in real life lol). He fell on top of some boxes and I punched him in the balls VERY hard. Thus killing him. Later I came back into the warehouse, and he was gone. I screamed, "HIS CORPSE ROTTED!!!???" I woke up after that.
06.11.2009Nurse Creek (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me, my uncle, my mom, and Homer were at a strange creek that looked very manmade. We were standing in the middle of it. When we got out, we noticed a waterfall in it. Where the water fell down as a waterfall, it was very hot at the top. Randy, my uncle said, "It's like a hot tub!" I asked, "Is this nurse creek?" "Yes." Randy said. Later I walked behind the creek and found a gang of African Americans. They were reading a bulletin on a telephone pole. I stood next to them and read it. "An NFL player is suspended from the NFL and joins a gang and teaches the gang members how to play football and they become a national team! The Detroit Lions!" The gang members screamed and I laughed because the Detriot Lions suck. I left and went back to the creek. I went in on the top and the water was very hot. I slid down the waterfall and my head went under the water. I woke up after this.
06.11.2009"What? Why?" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My dad had informed me that me and my mom were going to stay at her old house again. Which is unbelieveably retarded because she lives at my stepdad's house now. I made some excuses, "I'm wearing my good pants!" My dad said, "Too bad, change your pants." I gave up and went to my mom's old nasty house. I woke up shortly after I arrived at her house.
06.11.2009Guitar Center's Secret Keyboard Room (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Randy were in Guitar Center. We found a secret room with old archived keyboards. One was a Yamaha YPG-635(real product), but it's fake maple on it was blue instead of tan. Another was Casio CTK-900G. Which was simply just a Casio CTK-4000 with 88 keys, and 532 tones(CTK-4000 has 570 tones). I was about to turn it on and play a song for a very pretty girl walking by, but I woke up right away.
07.11.2009"I got my digital piano early!" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at guitar center with my mom, and she decided to pay $699 for my digital piano that I want for Christmas. When we got home I opened the box, plugged it in, and started playing. It didn't sound like a piano at all. So I changed the sound. That didn't work either. So then I tried changing the sound in another way. Finally it worked and it sounded like a piano. I started playing a few songs and I noticed the keys had an ivory feel. Ha! Yeah right. If you want ivory feeling keys on a digital piano, you're going to be paying more than $1000. That's all I remember though.
And finally, last night's dream.

08.11.2009Field Trip to Niagra Falls (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In reality, we are going on a school field trip to Niagra Falls for 2 days. I do not want to go. But in this dream, I had no choice.

We were on the school bus, and driving through a strange city. We arrived at the hotel and for some reason, I brought my entire computer with me, my desk, AND my keyboard. How the hell did I fit that on the bus? So anyways, I was sharing a room with some kid that I've never seen before. All the rooms were connected with a small hallway. My keyboard sat under my computer desk. I never played it the entire dream. So I went onto the computer and I was playing some retarded game where you had to get 3 characters all at a single point at the same time. One of the characters was at the top of some stairs and had to walk down the stairs. It was very hard. I opened an editor or something and saw the tile set and everything. I saw the stair part and they were all gray, which doesn't make sense. Then I was talking to my friend Ridge, and he said that a forum I used to go to called, "Boo Mansion" was back. Ridge was saying that some admins that were cool were back and he said he'd join again only if the stupid members were kept at bay and weren't retarded. I agreed. I went onto the forum and saw that it was all pink and stupid looking. I saw strange member's names there that I've never seen before, like "Moto". It was truly retarded. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I'm starting to get royally pissed. My dream recall is fucking awful right now, and I've been doing RCs in my dreams, but they don't trigger jack. I do the hand RC in my dreams, and my hands look completely normal every time. There is no abnormality of my hands at all. The nose pinch RC just doesn't trigger anything. I'm GETTING PISSED OFF. A little advice would be nice. Anyways heres two dreams from last night. THE ONLY DREAMS THIS WEEK!

12.11.2009What the fuck? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've been having absolutely TERRIBLE dream recall lately. I remember at the most 2 dreams a week. It's terrible! A few weeks ago I remember at least two dreams a night! What has happened? Oh well, I work something out. Here we go with a weird dream.

I was walking around a strange area with my mother, we came across a water park. We went into it and I split up from her and looked around. A really long thin tube was hanging down from a big fat thing. The fat end was on the ground and the thin part came up into the air towards me. There was a small hole at the end you were suppost to go into. It was SO small. Impossible for any human, age or size to fit into. The strange thing moved towards me and I heard, "Baaa!" The strange thin end was bleating like a goat at me(which is funny because I have goats in real life). I walked away from it. Much more happened at this water park, but I do not remember. Later I was in Homer's(now my stepdad) house. I was sent into the basement and all the lights were off down there. Of course it was a dream and the light switch didn't work. I tried to open the door again but it was stuck and I was standing in the dark at the top of the basement stairs. It was fucking scary. I woke up soon after that.

Another dream, I was sent to a football game, I had passed my football test, and now it was time for a game(high school game). My number was 12 and I was quarterback. I instantly thought of Tom Brady(he's quarterback for the Patriots and he is #12). I don't remember much else.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Still terrible dream recall.

16.11.2009School or what...? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in school, I don't remember much at all. I was by a door that doesn't even exist in my school, I saw my friend Derrick inside the door through the window, he was wearing a red top and a tan dress. I opened the door and said, "HEY DERRICK NICE RETARDED RED DRESS." After I said it I realized that the dress wasn't red. It was tan. Derrick said, "Shut up!", like he always does. I heard the girl I like from school laugh when I mocked Derrick. I woke up sometime.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

My recall is starting to get a little better again. It just keeps going up and down.

20.11.2009Staying the Night in the Rain Forest (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

For some reason, I was sent to spend the night a lone in the rain forest. It was starting to get dark outside(it was cloudy), and I was sent down into the rainforest, just by walking down a simple trail. I was trying to find the hut I was suppost to stay in. I kept seeing small black shapes that looked like a yen sign move around on the ground. I finally found my hut, which was a small concrete shed, and I went to sleep on the dirty ground. I woke up and it was starting to get bright outside. I went out and saw the black shapes still on the ground. I got pretty closed to them and realized that they were scorpions. I chased them around and they ran. A few tried to turn back to me and do something. I started to get worried that they might sting me, so I stopped chasing them and walked back up the trail to my dad's house that was for some reason around the rainforest. My mom was there(for some reason), and asked me how it went. "Was there anything there that could of done anything?" I said, "Well I slept with scorpions." She made a face that meant, "Check inside your clothes to see if any are there." I did any nothing was there. I looked on my hands and saw some scabs. I got worried and thought they were sting marks. She told me to just grab my clothes so I could go back to my stepdad's house. So I went upstairs and went into my room to get some clothes. My stepdad's dog named Flash was chained up by my dresser. I went back to mom and said, "Mom, Flash is there." She said, "Just go around him and ignore him." So I did, and he tried to attack me(he tries to attack me in real life all the time). I got really pissed because I was tired of him trying to attack me. I grabbed the dog's neck and punched it in the face really hard, and bashed his skull in and killed him by kicking him. I woke up after this.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Had 2 lucids this weekend. I'd rather not post them here though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

My dream recall is still getting better. Just very slowly.

23.11.2009WTF Orion? (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my stepdad's house(Homer), and it was outside and nighttime. The usual dusk to dawn lights were not there, and it was completely dark. I was all alone on my farm. It was scary. I remember I was going to try and find my goats in the back, but I was too scared to move around. I looked up to try and find Orion in the sky. It was there. When I put my head down and looked back up at it, it disappeared and it was now cloudy. A small fragment I also remember was I was in some strange carnival and there was one of those hammer things you hit and the thing goes up and hits the bell. It was weird.

----------


## Flashdance

> Had 2 lucids this weekend. I'd rather not post them here though.



Hey, we want details! Let me guess, Megan Fox?  :wink2:

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> Hey, we want details! Let me guess, Megan Fox?



lol No.

Same with last night, I had yet another sex dream. This is my 3rd one in the past week. o_o Again I'd rather not post it.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

25.11.2009Killing Gertie (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my friend Sean were walking home from school. He said, "Want to come over my house?" I said, "Sure." So we got to his house, which had tons of vegetation around it(which makes no sense), and his house was basically a log cabin. He said, "No, nevermind, you can't come in." So I just walked off. The dream skipped and I was at my stepdad's farm. My two pugs were sitting on the porch(I really hate them in real life). I lept forward and started to kick the shit out of the retarded one. I was afraid I was going to hurt her. So I took a chair and smashed her head really hard. Her entire face was dented in and she stiffened up. She was dead. I picked her up and she was stiffened up already(makes no sense). Her face was distored and scary. I felt my eyes tense up and they opened fast. I woke up

----------


## TristanPetroskey

30.11.2009Yay for retardedness! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some strange place, and I was driving a car. I was driving to guitar center. I decided to stop at a small store. I went inside and found some cheap shit. There was some strange junk. There were plastic gloves that had long claws. A price was shown on it. It was 1.87. I went back to the car and my dad was in the front seat. I yelled at him and told him to get out. He wouldn't. When we got home I said, "At least let me pull in." He said no for the final time. I woke up around this. Another dream I had last night was a DILD.

I was at school in the back. I did a few nose pinch RCs and finally realized I was dreaming. I ran around and did some flips in the air. I did a backflip(lol I realized now that it was on my goals list). A few of my friends came up(it was nighttime), we started talking. After awhile I realized I was still dreaming, and I was still in control. I was actually still aware. Amazing lol. I did some more nose pinch RCs. I concentrated very hard, and I tried to remember some memories from real life. It wasn't working. I kept seeing strange images instead of images from real life. I saw a skull and crossbones on a boat, and much more retardedness. So finally I decided to have sex. I tried to think of a hot teacher from school. I said allowed, "Mrs. G!"  I ran inside the school to find her. I found her instantly. She was FUCKING hot. I went up and got ready to fuck her but I awoke.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Really want to have a lucid dream again so I'm going to FILD tonight.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Didn't FILD in the middle of the night. I FILDed when I woke up later, I sat there for fucking 20 minutes moving my fingers and nothing happened. So I opened my eyes and did a reality check, and...


I WAS FUCKING AWAKE! HOW DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN?! WHAT THE FLYING FUCK DID I DO WRONG?! Anyways the dream from last night was really, "WTF?"


03.12.2009Flea Gone! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was all alone in dark streets with my uncle, walking around on Norwich Ave(where I used to live). We were lost or something, and my uncle said, "Don't you have the Call if Emergency thing built in on your phone?" "Yeah." "Then call it." I never actually did. Later the dream skipped and I was at my mom's old house, which in real life was filled with fleas(no fucking idea how those pieces of fucking annoying shit got there). So in the dream I went inside the house and went out the back door. I pulled up my pants legs and found fleas all over my legs. Some people I didn't know said, "watch this awesome trick! Flea Gone!" and they brought a hose over and shot water all over my legs, the fleas jumped off(when fleas jump, it looks like they disappear into thin air, they are fucking fast!). After they all jumped off, we cheered in victory, that's when I looked at my legs again to find that ALL OF THE FLEAS WERE BACK ON MY FUCKING LEGS. I said, "Looks like your flea gone bullshit did indeed work." I woke up around then. A small fragment from this dream was me and my uncle walking up his steep and long apartment stairs. It was all lit up by a yellowish light.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

4 long dreams last night.

06.12.2009Field Trip to Guitar Center! (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The 8th grade went on a field trip to Guitar Center(Yeah I WISH!). Anyways, one side had all this play shit, and the other side had musical instruments. I went over there directly to the keyboard section. There were some kids there acting like they were playing the keyboards but they were actually just banging the fuck out of the keys(no one in my school but me plays piano). Anyways I sat down next to the one that I'm getting for Christmas and I started thinking of a song to play. Utter bullshit. I don't need to do that! I know all my songs by heart and can just start at any time. A few people gathered around me and I said, "Go away, I can't play with you here." They left but one stayed. He said, "Don't just stand there! Get a stool and sit down." This is obviously going to happen because when I go to Guitar Center, theres never any stools to sit down next to the keyboard. So you have to stand and play them. The kid gave me a stool and sat down. I got up after he left and looked at some of the other keyboards. There was a Casio PX-130(Real product), and many other really strange keyboards. Some had different colored keys, hardly any keys, and some made REALLY weird synth noises. I went back to the Casio PX-330(one I'm getting for Christmas). As soon as I was really about to play a song, a big fat fuck comes over and says, "Dude please get up I've always wanted to play the casio px-330." He sat down and played the easiest songs in the fucking world. 3 notes at a time. I don't remember what happened after this I think I went to the play side which had food, drinks, video arcade systems, and those big play tube things you see in Chuck-E-Cheese. It was retarded. I woke up 'round then.

06.12.2009Quest for a Motorboat (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking home from school, and suddenly I just concentrated very hard and became lucid. I looked at my hands, but they appeared normal. Suddenly my fingers shifted around and I had 3 fingers on my one hand, and three on the other hand, but they were in a different order. It was weird. Anyways as I was walking I found this little girl that wanted to walk with me, so I just said okay whatever. Anyways as I was walking up the hill that I walk up everyday in real life, I thought, "I remember now, I wanted to get a motorboat!(Which is when you put your face in between a girl's breasts and shake your head around.  ::D: )" So I put my hand over my eyes and said, "I want _ to appear!" I moved my hand and nothing was there. I tried again but nothing happened. I walked up the rest of the hill and saw _ and her sister(go figure). I walked up to them and said, "Hey!" They noticed me and said, "OH SHITTTTT!!!" They started running. I chased them, but I was EXTREMELY slow for some reason. I gave up. I wasn't going to get a motorboat. I woke up shortly after they ran out of my vision.

06.12.2009Seriously, what the flying fuck (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some sort of place that was a combination of my stepdad's farm, and a very small zoo. First, me, my mom, and my stepdad were walking around his "Backyard" and we went into a very small forest(maybe 14 feet long). We saw strange insects and spiders. There were very long scary scorpions. I took pictures of them with my 10.1 Megapixel 12x Zoom HD camera that I actually own in real life. Suddenly I saw this huge ass fly with flower petals on it. I went to take a picture of it but it flew away very slowly. As we were about to leave, my mom got pissed at one of the scorpions and hit its tail. The tail stretched all the way to the ground and whipped around wildly. I had to crawl under it carefully so I didn't get killed. As we went out my mom yelled at me, and I said, "You know what, I'm not even going to look at you anymore." So I took out my camera, to take a picture of a praying mantis up on a spider web way in the air. I zoomed in and its face showed tons of detail. It kept going out of focus and I never got the picture. I put the camera down and looked at my mom for a breif second and she said, "THERE! YOU LOOKED AT ME!" And she kept saying everytime I whizzed my eyes passed her for not even a second. It was fucking annoying. Later we went into this strange fenced in area with a retarded creature. Some people were over by this cabin and trying to open the door. There was a lion inside. One person screamed, "AAAAGH IT BIT ME!!!" and the lion charged out. It was a female lion. Once it was in the fenced in area, my stepdad disappeared, and my mom was just fucking stunned so much that she was paralyized or something. The lion was trying to kill me, but with my quick martial arts refluxes, it was pretty hard for it to do that. I was doing kicks and punches, eventually I hit the lion and it went flying backwards. I turned around and felt something hit me, and it hurt REALLY bad(they say you can't feel pain in your dreams? well bullshit! This was BAD pain!). I turned around to face the lion. It was now a man dressed up as a lion. It looked like the lion from fucking Wizard of Oz. It kept throwing little pieces of brown circles at me. I realized it was shit. When it hit me, it hurt really bad. Like getting shot by a pellet gun. I don't remember what I did to defeat this creature. I remember it went around in circles with me and danced with the retarded creature as it threw shit at me. It was annoying. After I defeated it someone told my mom, "You should of seen your son! He killed the evil lion that had been haunting us all!" My mom just stood there. I woke up around then.

06.12.2009Breaking into someone's house just to play their piano (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking around a neighborhood, and I just suddenly went up to a house and broke in. No one was home. As I went in I saw they had a piano. I brought my camera and my keyboard with me. I turned my keyboard on and sat it on the floor. I set up the camera and started playing their piano. My keyboard was just sitting on the floor for no reason at all. After I was done, I just left my keyboard there and left their house. Later I came back to the house, and heard a TV on inside. I rang their doorbell but nothing happened. I knocked on their piece of shit door. A few seconds later a little girl answered the door. I asked, "May I please come in?" She said yes. So I walked in and saw my mom, my stepdad, and some old fat bitch. They were talking about me playing my piano. I noticed my keyboard was gone. I said, "Can I have my keyboard back?" They told me that the little girls dad took a bunch of stuff out of the closet, put my keyboard in, and put the stuff back. I was like, "wtf lol". I started screaming and asking for my keyboard. They yelled back, but everytime they did I got extremely loud and I felt my eyes grow red and firey. Eventually they said, "Whoa man, okay okay!" I got my keyboard and my mom and stepdad left. Well so did I. I woke up soon afterward.

Also I would like to add that I don't put all of my dreams in here. Most of the time I'm too lazy or I forget.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

07.12.2009The reason my grandma will never have a cellphone (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was in some amusement park or something with my dad and my grandma. We had to walk in a lake part(it was probably 3 feet deep). We walked all the way to end and found a huge climbing wall. I had no pockets in my pants and I was holding my cellphone. So I was worried my phone was wet and that I would drop it while climbing. I told my grandma to hold it and throw it up to me and I would catch it. As I was almost to the top, she threw it and it landed in a little hole in the climbing wall. Everyone including me said, "Wow good throw!" For some retarded reason, I threw it back DOWN to her, she went to catch it and it bounced out of her hands like a damn football, and went flying backwards. It landed in the water. I started crying and screaming, "NOOOO!!!" I was fucking pissed. Later my grandma said, "Your phone still works!" So I had to swim down in the 3 feet deep water which was now probably 12 feet deep, and I found my phone, for some reason in video mode. I took it out of the water and swam back up. OKAY WHAT THE FUCK. It still worked completely fine. Yeah thats fucking possible. So I took it and watched the video it recorded. It was filmed when my grandma dropped it and it bounced. When it went into the water it looked like it was from my perspective. Suddenly it was like I was in the video, the entire "screen" or "Back of my Eyelids" was the video. It was now a frozen frame, of the end of the video. It was focused on some strange rock covered in moss or seaweed. Or something I don't damn know. And I saw a cartoony water animation moving around at the bottom of the movie. It was just a frozen frame with this animation at the bottom. It was retarded. I woke up after this retardedness.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Had a dream fragment last night.

09.12.2009Buzz Bombers (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on my XBox(old one), and was playing a game with old games on it. I was trying to find a game called "Attack of the Bees". Eventually I found it, and it was exactly the same as "Buzz Bombers" for the Intellivision. Later I was on the floor with a pair of pliers. I was picking up hairs on the floor. Each time I picked up a hair, numbers appeared on the screen. It said I got $2500 for each hair. I was excited and realized I would become a millionaire. I woke up after I realized this.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

14.12.2009Quest for a Motorboat Part II (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was apparently coming home from the hospital. We went through a Wendy's on the way back home. I got a Chicken Sandwich. When we got home, I realized my mom pulled in to her old house and I was like "wtf". The dream skipped and I was in my room of that house. The TV was on and I started feeling weird. I did a nose pinch RC and found that I was dreaming. I tried to make the girl I like's sister to appear to give her a motorboat, but it didn't work. I closed my eyes, with strong belief, I said, "_ will appear when I open my eyes! I KNOW SHE WILL!" I opened my eyes and nothing was there. I did another nose RC and I could still breathe. I walked out of my room and went into my mom's room. I asked her where my chicken sandwich was. She tiredly mumbled that it was behind me. I dug into the Wendy's bag and found it. I started to eat it. It tasted like a Wendy's Chicken Sandwich. It was good. I went out of the room and did another nose RC. I could STILL breathe. So I went downstairs and was about to try many different ways to get her to appear. I noticed the mirror on the downstairs closet door. I was starting to remember that your reflection will appear scary in the mirror. I looked in and I appeared normal. Suddenly my reflection started flashing like a strobe light and it looked like it was about to leap out at me and its mouth opened and its hands went up in the air. I woke up scared.

14.12.2009Band Concert (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In real life, I have band with my friend Sean. He plays Guitar, and I play Piano. We had a drummer but he sucked ass. We still need a bass player.

So I was in my math teachers room, but it looked nothing like it. It was way bigger and brightly lit. She was standing in the corner. I was opening my new keyboard(that I'm getting for Christmas), and I was getting it ready for our gig in the school. I was trying to find the power supply, but I kept finding strange cords. Finally I found it and took it out to the stage, which was for some reason through a little hall in her room. On the stage, hundreds of kids were cheering around us and I sat my keyboard down on the stage floor. I noticed we had a drummer and a bass player. Sean was tuning his guitar. I sat my keyboard down and felt it's weighted keys move up and down. I went back into the math teacher's room and found a keyboard stand. I went back out and saw a kid sitting on the floor messing with my keyboard. I knocked him out of the way and put my keyboard on it's stand. We got ready to rock when suddenly I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Two small things last night.

16.12.2009Jacking off at school IN FRONT OF EVERYONE (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my class were sitting alongside the fence outside my homeroom trailer. I saw some really hot girls start to walk by in tight jeans. Every single one was hot and in tight jeans. There were about 20 of them walking by. I pulled out my dick and starting jacking off in front of everyone. No one seemed to notice me jackin' it. No one. Even when I orgasmed and cumshot the ground in front of me, no one even took a glance at me. I wish that was real life. lol.

16.12.2009[Hypnogogic Imagery]Football Player Ninjas (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was lying my head down after eating breakfast. 10 minutes until it was time to go to school, so I rested my eyes for a few minutes. Eventually, I saw a football field and football players were playing on it. It was some team in a white uniform and a dark blue sparkly helmet that all knew ninja moves(I thought this was funny because it was similar to the ninja football dream KingYoshi had). They were jumping and flipping over the other team and scoring touchdowns. It was all exactly like a game. There was commentary. They showed a player doing a huge backflip in the air in the endzone around a player and scoring. It was funny. My dad busted into the door and the images faded away.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

20.12.2009Stealing Christmas Lights (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So there was this old guy, and he was holding me prisoner or something. I eventually broke out of his house and I stole all of his Christmas lights. I took them to my mom's "house"(wasn't her house at all...), and put them up outside. Later, he caught me with his lights from his house, and he took them back to his house. I stole them back and he called the police. I don't remember anything else.

20.12.2009Practicing on Changing Things (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was dreaming about being in my room. It was dark. For some reason I concentrated and did a nose RC. I became lucid. I looked around my room for a light bulb. Eventually I saw one in the darkness, on the ceiling. I focused on it and put my hand out towards it. I concentrated very hard and kept saying to myself, "Let there be light..." I thought about brightness and very bright lightbulbs. Eventually the bulb got dim. I kept doing the same thing until it got bright enough for me to see. I looked around and noticed the dream was very fuzzy and unstable. I knew I was going to wake up any time. I summonned the girl from school I like, amazingly, but I woke up after.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

At 246 points. Lets see if I can become the next rank before Christmas!

22.12.2009Longest Lucidity Time (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Woke up a few times in the middle of the night, not remembering a thing. However, my Christmas gift in the form of dreams was about to come.

I was outside my school, and we were switching classes. I felt like something as wrong, like I could feel my body in my bed, so I did a nose pinch RC and found that I was dreaming. I became lucid. I looked at my hands. They appeared normal. They flickered into abnormal images of hands and back to my normal hands very fast. It was strange. I went into my old math teacher's room and found the girl I like from school. For awhile I had sex with her. But I forgot to give her a motorboat, sadly. I fucked her on the table. lol. Later I realized I was still dreaming and still lucid. I was down in the parking lot, and was walking up the stairs. I did the nose RC and the hand RC again to make sure. Later, the dream skipped and I was at my mom's house, I was still lucid and fully aware. I don't remember much from this lucid sadly. Most of it I remember is that I was completely in control and was fully aware. I didn't lose my lucidity like I usually do. I kept it the entire dream until my dad woke me up, which means I was probably lucid the whole dream, it was 6:35 when I woke up with no dreams, went back to bed with this, and my dad woke me up at 7:25, which means I was lucid in a dream for 50 minutes!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Yep, I did it before Christmas. The next day even. I am now an Oneironaut with 250 points.

22.12.20093 Strange Dreams (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my dad's house, with my friend Zach(he's not really my friend, he has no friends so I pretend to be his friend, lol). He was staying over my house, and he was looking for his suitcase, and my dad came upstairs with this, box/bag. He set it on the floor and I said, "What's that? What's in there?" and he said, "I think it might be your keyboard, that's coming in the mail!" (I was still waiting for it at the time, it's here now) I was sure that it was my keyboard. My dad looked in the bag and made a face like, "Yep. This is your keyboard." Later, I looked in the bag and saw all these blankets and towels, and shit, and Zach said, "Oh... that's my suitcase my mom mailed me!" Which doesn't make any sense, since he was getting ready to leave my house, and his suitcase just came. Retarded.

Another dream, apparently, me and my mom were looking at Homer's other 100 acres, which was now for some reason at my mom's old, old boyfriend's house. Waaaaay in the back past their part of the creek. It was a creek, there were tons of trees, and it was dimly lit by yellow light. I remember saying, "Yeah! It's so beautiful! With all this yellowness, slugs, and mud!" For some REALLY retarded reason, it was in RUSSIA. I was walking along the creek and I saw a really hot russian girl. She had the best fucking ass ever. She was wearing black tight pants. So I was following her around(lol), and she met some friends(who were also really hot, she had black hair, and her other two friends had black and the other one blonde hair). I started to rub my dick through my pants, and I said, "Oooh, yeah..." They didn't even notice. So anyway, apparently it was my whole class on this field trip to Russia. I started walking around with my friend, in what seemed like a carnival. There were tents and carnival shit all over the place. I said to my friend, "Dude, the girls are so hot here!" I heard a "Ahem!" from behind me. I looked behind me and there was this pretty ugly girl making a disgusted face at me. Then I said, "Except for that one...!" I heard another "Ahem!" And I said, "How the hell are they hearing us?!" The russians started to build a catipult.  They said, "You are going to get catipulted back to America, Motherfucker!" I said, "I'm not getting on that thing! You're not going to catipult me worth shit!" That was the end of that I think.

This next dream was a little scary. There was this kid I used to hate in 5th grade, who was now back for some reason. He was behind me, and I was walking up the wooden stairs to my trailer for my homeroom, there was a sideways pole(like a limbo pole), across the side of the railing. So I was about to duck down and go under this random pole. I was moving a little slow, so the kid I hate(name was Shane), said, "MOVE!" and he pushed me, and I spin ducked under the pole at the last second and landed next to the girl I like from school, she giggled. I got pissed. I turned around and saw the kid about to push me again. I grabbed his arms and went to kick him in the stomach, but he was too far away(thats the case in my dreams, I go to kick them but they end up "Too Far Away"). He let go of me and he started to walk to his classroom(that mini-fight was blurry and all images, kinda like my adrenline was kicking in). I was in Mrs. Corrs class and he was in Mrs. Barbers. He got to the door and from my classroom door I said, "Yeah, thats right! You stupid faggot!" I looked at the girl next to me and she smiled and went, "OOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!" I heard many other "Oooooh!"s around me. I looked in the trailer and saw my teacher, Mrs. Corr next to the bathroom door, hanging up something. She looked near me, and said, "HEY!" REALLY loud. I woke up while she was saying it, I heard the "EY!" part when my eyes were already open.
23.12.2009Killing my Friend... and fleas. (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my mom's old house. No one was in it but me and my friend Sean. We were in the bathroom. The light was flickering. We were about to brutally fight. We started throwing punches and kicks. I was blocking them. This was a very long fight. To make a long fight scene short, I grabbed his head and started bashing it against the toilet seat. As I brought his head back up I turned it and broke his neck. He fell outside the bathroom door. I looked in the mirror. Gah! What a strange sight! I had two black eyes, my face was a mess, a bleeding lip. I felt a strange pain in my gum. I lifted my lip and saw a band of blood. Or something. I grabbed it and picked it off my gum. It wasn't blood then. Really strange. I looked down at his body. He had no head. There was just a pink slab of guts or his neck organs, or something draining from the hole on his shoulders. I said "Sean?" YEAH LIKE HE WAS GOING TO ANSWER! HE'S DEAD. I reflected on how what a nice guy he was and I was sad. Retarded. Before all this, we were at Homer's house. We were looking at all the cats, and we noticed that they all had fleas(Which they do). We were trying to vaccinate them. When we looked in the hair, the fleas were on the very end of the hair, and they looked nothing like fleas. They looked like tiny gnats. Retarded. The dream skipped or something. I was in the cafeteria, a kid named Dylan from my school was sitting next to me. I had my keyboard in my hands for some reason. He said, "Can I see that?" I really didn't trust him, because he is a really bad kid. He got suspended yesterday for having a pocket knife in school. I gave it to him anyway. He turned it on and started playing a pretty original song. It was amazing. I still remember it. I can play it now in waking life. Its easy. He was hitting the wrong notes, so obviously, my brain is not smart when it comes to that. I looked down at him smiling at how this was such an awesome song. It really was a cool song. I woke up I think.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Wow. Nice. On the season where everything is suppost to be jolly, what do I get? A dream where I get fucking shot.

24.12.2009Getting SHOT! (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the backseat of my mom's car. We were leaving Wal-Mart or something. Our driver was some black guy. A small black guy stopped him as he was about to get in our car. He was screaming at him, and the little guy looked like he was about to kill him. He got into the car, and the little guy got in his car. We were being chased by them. It was like a gangster type of thing. It really was retarded. Suddenly we heard them shooting a gun. We got worried that we could get shot. Yeah, totally, like the bullet could go through the fucking car's metal and stuff and kill us. Sure enough, I looked down, and blood was pouring from my skin on my chest. I started crying(Even though there was no pain whatsoever). I told my mom and pointed to my chest. She said, "Whoa!" and she wasn't even looking at it. I told her again and she gasped. I was just sitting in the car wailing, with blood pouring out of my chest(THE BLOOD WAS THE FAKEST THING EVER. IT WAS BRIGHT RED AND GLOPPY. LIKE SCARLET PAINT). I said, "Get me to the hospital!" My mom said, "We are pulling in right here!" We got out of the car and went into the hospital. A doctor took me right away. He put a paper towel on the cut on my chest, where the "blood" was coming out. He said to hit my chest really hard and use the towel. I tried that and nothing really happened. Eventually it just stopped bleeding. I asked my dad(who was there for some reason), to look at my back if there was a hole there. He said, "Yeah there is, and its much bigger than the one on the front." That makes no sense. I figured if that was the case, the bullet was still inside. I walked towards the doctor who was by a door and table in the room and I asked, "Is the bullet still inside?" He said, "Maybe." If it was, I realized this would be my first surgery ever(I've never had surgery)! I started to get really scared, and I woke up. I checked my chest when I woke up and I found little bump where I got shot in my dream. It could be something, or that I get rashes all over my chest and back all the time.
The picture for this dream is an exaggeration. It was nothing like that in the dream. There was a really small hole with fake blood pouring out of it slowly in my dream.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

So how Christmas or HOLIDAYS, as I should say, for all of you? Mine was alright. I finally got my digital piano, so no more complaining about my piece of shit keyboard.

I didn't have the dream journal program with me, so I just had to write it on notepad. Here are three dreams I had last night.

I was going to that weird music store that I went to in a previous dream. I went in with my dad and we looked around. It was being remodeled. There was a huge grand piano in the store with keys on the back of it. I thought this was because it was the keys had to work on backup keys in the back. I was retarded. I went around the front of it, and it was just a normal piano. I didn't know if I was allowed to play it or not, so I just walked around it. So apparently, I had a little brother or something, and I was dragging him around. I saw some doors way in the back and they lead into strange rooms. One was a huge room with giant drums with cloths over them. I saw a room with all pianos in it but I skipped it. We tried to find it again later but we couldn't. When we did and we went in again, it turned into a room things from Super Mario Brothers. We walked through it and it was just retarded.

I was in a mall or something, and I was in a piano store. There was a salesman with me telling me about the pianos. He said some were good, and when I played them, they were. They sounded nice. Then he said that some were good, and they sounded like absolute shit. Like all the notes were really low sounding. Eventually we went to one that was way higher than my head. It was probably 12 feet tall. The guy could still sit at it and play it though. I was watching him play it, and it was some original song I've never heard before. After he was done, I said, "Let me guess, Chopin." He said that it was a song by Chopin. I never actually picked one that I liked. Because I woke up.

I was at my grandmas house and apparently, me, my dad, and my mom, had a band together. I played piano(of course, I bet you are tired of hearing me talk about that), my mom played drums, and my dad played guitar(he does in real life). So we were having band practice, when suddenly, their instruments fall on them. My dad got crushed by his guitar and died(not possible), and my mom got crushed by her drums and died(also most likely not possible). I started wailing and screaming because they died. Grandma came in and started screaming for no reason, because she wasn't even looking at my dead parents. Suddenly, it was like I just fell asleep for no reason, and it was a dream within a dream. I was with my mom at a fair, and we were going into one of those spook houses. Except it was all brightly lit, and all long hallways that lead to nothing. As we went in, the doors opened sideways, and my mom went in first. A strange thing(guy in a costume), followed my mom and tapped her on the shoulder. My mom just ignored it. As I went in I was ready for anything. Acting stealthy, looking in different directions. Suddenly another guy in a costume came up to me and started hitting me. I was blocking all his strikes. He was trying to kill me now. I punched him nin the face and knocked him out. I kept walking and another guy in a costume(was a green dinosaur with a antenna on his head), came up to me on the side and kept trying to kick me. I blocked his low kicks and eventually he grunted and fell over. There was a slight pain in my hand each time he kicked my hand and I blocked it. Eventually I "woke up" from this dream, and was back in grandmas house. I saw a full box of cold pizza sitting by her sink. I started to cry again. Really hard. My uncle Ward came in and said, "Wow, you must of been perverted with your mom to cry this hard." I screamed at him and said, "I LOVED MY MOM SO MUCH!!!" I really woke up from this with a flood of emotions and tears from my eyes. i said to myself, "Wow, it was all a dream... It felt so real, all those emotions and shit..." I was a little scared to tell my mom about this dream, because we got into a fight last night and I made her cry. I told her that the HD camera she got me for Christmas was a piece of shit.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

28.12.2009Acting like an idiot at school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Apparently, I was acting like a complete retard at school. I was going around acting like I had no idea what "gay" meant and stuff. Some kid was really starting to get pissed at me and said he was going to kick my ass. I just laughed. Suddenly, later in the dream, I was acting like myself. Saying the word "fuck" and many other worse words. it really was retarded. I don't remember much for this dream. it was retarded.

28.12.2009Weird Retarded Game (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Our class was going on a field trip to this dome in pittsburgh. We had to fly down to it in a strange tube thing that was really starting to scare me. I looked down at the city below and it was way more lit than the Pittsburgh I know. We flew down to what looked like Heinz Field, but it was brightly lit. When we finally got down there, we were going to play some retarded game where you had to walk through spinning platforms and stuff. We looked up at the hardest one, which was the one everyone had to try first, and I said, "You fucking kidding? I'm not doing that." We had to. The first person to try was a kid in my grade who is a yellow belt in Karate. In the dream  he was a brown belt. I didn't tell anyone in the dream that was a black belt(in real life I am), this kid went first and I don't really remember all what happened.

28.12.2009"The Lucid Maker" (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting at the computer at my dad's house. It was early morning. My digital piano was not there. My computer was in it's place. Hm. Weird. Anyways, I was on a site called, "The Lucid Maker," It said whenever you are on this site in your dreams, it will make you lucid. Interesting. From reading the site, I did the time reality check like it told me to. It was 7:16. I didn't even have to look away, the time changed to 7:19. It just skipped 3 minutes ahead. I got up and looked around me. I looked at my hands and I only had two fingers and a thumb on my right hand. My left hand was normal. I finally realized that it was a dream. I shouted, "THANKS LUCID MAKER!" So then I went over to the couch and I wanted to make that girl appear. I felt like a real person in this dream. I was in the most control I've ever had! I closed my eyes, and with strong belief said, "I want _ to appear on the couch... she will be there when I open my eyes, she will be." I opened my eyes and she was there. I got on top of her(she seemed really lifeless, lol), and I could feel my orgasm about to explode. Not yet! I unbuttoned her pants and I inserted myself in there. I started pumping. It felt like a really warm sensation on my dick. She was pretty tight too. It felt amazingly good. Within seconds I orgasmed. It was great. I heard my dad knock on my door and I opened my eyes. I thought I heard myself say, "What?" but I'm not sure. Turns out my dad didn't knock on my door at all. What the fuck was that then?
The lucid thing, yeah, I forgot all about giving her a motorboat. :/ I had a lucid dream yesterday morning too, but I forgot to post it. its in my real dream journal though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

29.12.2009OH NO LOL THEY ARE BEING TURNED INTO COWS (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So the first part of this dream, I was at a small lake. Very small. Almost like a large pond. Anyways, me and Homer were stuck on an island on it, and if we jumped, we would fall into the 12 foot deep water. So my mom had to come rescue us with her boat. I imagined myself falling into the water backfirst. For some reason, I actually felt it. Like I felt myself falling backwards and me slowly drifting downwards into the water. Anyways, my mom went to get us, but the boat started to lift into the air or something and we were jumping crazily into the air to get on it. We almost didn't, we kept saying, "SHIT! SHIT!" as we were trying to jump into it as it was flying around in the air. Makes sense...

The next part, me and Homer were in my school's gym. Many other kids were there as well. We were standing in buckets of water. I don't really remember what happened, but I eventually escaped. Me and my mom were at Homer's house waiting to see when he would come back. We saw a school bus pull by and cows got off of it. My mom said, "Oh no! All the kids that were in the water got turned into cows!" I said, "That means Homer got turned into a cow...?" "YES!" Later, we were waiting for Homer to come back, and we realized he was being shipped in a package through the mail. LOL WHAT? I pictured him inside a fairly small box on a belt going into a mail truck. It was really retarded. That's all I remember though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

So today is my birthday. January 1st. Yay! I got nothing! My digital piano was my Christmas and Birthday present because it was so expensive. But whatever. Happy Birthday to me, Happy New Years! Happy 2010! For my birthday tonight, I'm going to try to have the longest lucid dream, and try to get something out of it besides sex lol. Going to ask questions. So yeah. I'll report on how this goes in the morning.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

01.01.2010Mountaineers (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So last night I was extremely confident that I was going to have an LD. Did I? I didn't remember any of my dreams. So I went to take a nap about an hour after I woke up, and started to have vivid dreams. I forgot to tell myself to lucid dream. if I did, I bet I would of.

I was in my ELA class(Mrs. Gajewski), and I had my keyboard with me. MY OLD ONE...! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! But yeah, I was just sitting there with it, and I played a little original tune that was interesting. it was about 2 seconds long. My friend Sean Denti, who was in a completely different seat, said, "Nice Tristan! Is that your Michael Jackson sounding song?" I said, "No, it's not. I know a Michael Jackson song though." "Then play it." "Not in here!" After this series of dialogue, I realize now, that I would of been lucid, but I wasn't. For one, Michael Jackson SOUNDING SONG? Are you on fucking crack? That's ridiculous! Another strange thing, is that I actually know 2 Michael Jackson songs on piano. Not 1. Beat It and Smooth Criminal. I remember seeing the girl I like from school in a desk all by herself, next to the lockers by the side door. I kept thinking something in my head and trying to send it to her through my mind. How retarded. Later, I saw her in a completely different seat sitting with her friends. See? Another thing that could of gotten me lucid. My internet friend, CeeY was now sitting next to me, and we were working on some project. It was a bunch of strange paper cut out designs on a brown piece of cardboard, that stood up. The designs were red, blue, and yellow. It was REALLY weird. Later, I was now in a different seat, andthe Principal came onto the monitor thing. NOW THIS SHOULD OF GOTTEN ME LUCID. BUT NOPE, IT DIDN'T. Ready? Here we go...

"Good Morning Brookline. Today the results came in of our votes for the best college football player. The winner is... the West Virgina Mountaineers!!!" Kids all over the room cheered. I sat there and said, "No... No...! It should of been Tim Tebow!" I realized after I woke up and said to myself that the Mountaineers are A TEAM(Mountaineers are a real college team, and Tim Tebow is a real player. Quarterback for the Florida Gators). But yeah, when I heard this, I was still looking at the girl I like from school and her friends. Even they were cheering. Which is ironicly funny, because she likes Pitt. What a retarded dream. I eventually woke up to my stepdad, and he said, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!" I thought to myself, "Thanks, your present could of been to not of been loud and kept me asleep." lol
My comments for the dream will now be in gray. So you don't get confused with the dream and my retarded comments.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

4 alright dreams last night. One is the longest one I've ever recorded.

03.01.2010Turkey Burger? Fuck you. (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Next one, me and my friend Nathan were on my stepdad's farm. For some really retarded reason, my dad was there, and his band was practicing there. Nathan got two Chicken Patties on buns and something else. I think they were fries. My dad made that for Nathan, and there were no more left, so my dad said, "Tristan, you are going to have to have a Turkey Burger." I said, "I don't want a damn turkey burger! I wanted a chicken patty!" This dream was relatively short and stupid.
03.01.2010Kennywood #1 (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at Kennywood, with my class. And I was happy that I was going to go on rides with my friends. I went around to find them, but I couldn't. I only found my friend Kevin, and he said, "No, I'm going on a ride with Hannah," And she walked by me. I just went in line for a crazy rollercoaster. I saw my friend Brandon walking down on a path. I called to him and said something that made him laugh. I don't remember what I said. As I was still waiting in damn line, I saw the rollercoaster come by, and one of the cars were flipped over. The person inside was screaming. Everyone but me laughed. I said, "Screw this ride if one of the cars flip over." I walked away and woke up.
03.01.2010Kennywood #2 (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The next one, the 8th grade was going on a field trip to Kennywood Park. But the bus left without me. So I had to walk there. I walked through streets and stuff, and came to a bridge. For some reason I started fooling around at the edge of the bridge, and ended up falling off the edge and into the water below. When I was fooling around on it, and falling, it was in 3rd person. I tried swimming but I couldn't, which triggered lucidity. I was lucid, and I decided tp fly out of the water. With all my previous lucids, I haven't been able to fly once. This time I finally did. I flew out of the water and now it was like water inside of a small fenced in area. It was my school's soccer court to be exact. I flew out of the water, but for some retarded reason, the fence was attracting me to it. Like I was a magnet. I don't remember much else.
03.01.2010Kennywood? #3 (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Now this is the long and creepy dream. This time, it was the same concept, except I didn't miss the bus. It wasn't really a school bus. Believe it or not, our school bus driver was Mr. Garrison from South Park, and for some reason, Stan and Kyle were sitting across from me. They disappeared later in the dream and I have no idea what happened to them. We got into the bus, and Mr. Garrison only waited 4 seconds for the doors to be open. I heard him counting, and then they almost crushed me completely. Creepy. I heard him say, "Okay, two kids and an adult." My grandma, my uncle ward, and me got on the bus. My uncle is not a kid, he's about 25-26 years old I think, and I'm not a kid either. Anyways, so the bus was kind of slow. We drove not on roads, but dark scary trails in the woods. It was really scary. So our bus was being chased by these people I think called themselves the "Delimishers", because they delimished some strange blue flame that came out the back of the bus. Eventually our bus was going so slow, that they were right behind us. I saw them shoot a blue flame from a blowtorch, and our little blue flame went out for a second. When that happened, the bus just stopped completely. It was weird. We sped up again and they were out of sight. Later, the bus was going slow again, and we just went over a hill. I looked out the back window and saw them walk up the hill and over it. We were starting to get pissed at them. Mr. Garrison did some stupid hiding move where the bus shrank down to a small size, we  all had to get out of the bus, and get under a cardboard box. I was the last one under the box, and I just barely made it under there. Eventually the box lifted up a little, and a guy said, "We won the fight!" Everyone got back out from under the box, the bus got bigger, and we got back in. Once we got to Kennywood, it was absolutely nothing like Kennywood. The food court had one restuarant, and I don't remember what it was called. The place it was in was called Dinosaur something, and I remembered a big dinosaur head come up and look at me, but it didn't. I was expecting it, but it didn't happen. So later, I had to walk up an aisle, which yes, I mean like a grocery store, and my stepdad's dog, Flash was tied up there. I was scared to walk past him at first, then when he wasn't looking, I just walked across. When I tried that again yet later, he tried to jump on me or something, but I still ignored him. So for some reason, my grandma was there, and she had a hamburger without a top bun. The top bun was sitting at the side of the hamburger. I took it and started eating it. When it was really small, I gave it back. She asked what happened to her bun. I said I didn't know. Later I found this strange object that did some really strange things. I just kept it in my pocket for awhile. I went back to the food thing and I asked my grandma for food. She asked what I wanted. I told her a hotdog. But when she went up to tell them what she wanted, she listed a whole bunch of stuff, like a chicken sandwhich, 3 hotdogs, and many other things. They said, "That's going to be awhile." When they were figuring out stuff, she said, "Oh, looks like you've run out of time for your order... Now listen everybody! Stop what you are doing and get working on this order!" Unfortunately, they never did. Me, my grandma, I think my uncle Ward, got transfered to this strange room. Samus from Metroid was there. The strange object I had in my hands was something she needed. So I put some stuff together on it, and it started glowing red, and a red monster came out of a door. We were in some kind of ice cavern, it was pretty dark, no lights. She defeated the monster with the object, and it stopped glowing red. She threw it back to me. I caught it. I took it apart and put it in a different combination. It glowed blue. I threw it to her, and a blue monster came out of another door. She defeated it easily. She threw the object back. This time, we were all hiding behind a strange ice crystal. But the door opened to the side of us, so the creature could see us. Some pretty good metal music started with distorted guitars and stuff. A horrible smell started to come in. It smelled like the mole on the scratch and sniff page in the Earthbound guide. A yellow creature came through the door without even me putting together the weapon. The room lit up yellow, and the creature came out. It was Kanden from Metroid. It walked slowly towards Samus, who was now out in the open, and I slowly said, "Kaaaandeeen..." Samus needed the object quick, she asked for it, but I was still trying to figure out how it went together. She threw a sword at him, and it went through his chest. But he just pulled it out and threw it aside. Finally I found out, by sticking a rod onto it. The rod glowed yellow. I threw it at her, afraid of my bad throw, she still caught it. It was almost like a gun. She shot some yellow blasts at Kanden, and he grunted and fell backwards. These little yellow things on the rod indicated how many shots she had left. She only had 1 left, Kanden pulled out a purple version of the rod thing she had. He said, "Haha! You can't compete with my rod!" And, yeah, she couldn't. She got killed by Kanden and that was it. A dark purple transparent screen came up and said, Game Over. It was a damn game? I woke up after this. That was probably the most recalled dream I've ever had.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Got a little behind here, but here are the dreams I've had the past few days.

06.01.2010Military in school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was in the office of school, and there was a door in the back that doesn't exist there in real life, and behind it was a set of stairs that led to the "basement" that also doesn't exist there. Down there was a strange room that was dimly lit with yellow bulbs on the ceiling. I was just sitting in the office for some reason, and two teachers beside me start making out(girl and boy), the girl teacher was pretty hot. So anyways, my teacher Mr. Baldwin came in and completely ignored them, and told me to get down into the basement. I got up and went down there and found my friend Ben sitting at a table with my friend Brandon. I just went right over there, we talked about something. Later I got up and found a room where a concert was being preformed for a small crowd of little kids. Inside the room it was all dark and flashing red, green, and yellow lights were all over the place. It was really strange. I don't remember much else.

08.01.2010Parasites (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In real life for the past couple of days, I've had a stomach virus. It's gone now. I went to the doctor, and they had to press on my stomach. In the dream, they pressed on my stomach for a whole other reason.

I was at the doctors, and she came in and layed me down on the table. She asked to pull up my shirt so she could see my stomach. She pressed on my stomach and one certain area felt really weird when she pressed there. Eventually, she mumbled something about infection and said later, "You have a Giardia Infection right here." The night before I read about this. lol what a retarded dream.


09.01.2010"Giants are waking me up!" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

For some retarded reason, I had to sleep outside of my dad's house, on the ground, in the grass, by his trees. I was looking up at the sky and I noticed a billion stars and the milky way, impossible, I live in the city. I can see that on my farm, but not here. I also noticed it was the summer sky, with the galactic core and everything. There was a small map of the milky way in the sky just sitting there, then I had a false awakening, I was in the same exact place, and it was nighttime and the milky way and everything was still there, but I noticed giants around me. I screamed and said, "Giants keep waking me up!" It was really retarded. It made no sense.

09.01.2010What? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I was in a place that looked like the place I went to for the Astronomy Party back in 2008. Except my whole grade was there. We were lined up doing something, i don't remember what though. So I was next to the girl I like from school, and she was helping me do things, I dropped a CD somewhere, or something, and she found it for me and gave it to me. I said thank you and we just continued to stand next to each other. Later, we were sitting at a table, and she was sitting at the seat behind me, at one point I felt her leg rub against my leg, and I thought, "Whoa hell yeah..."  A girl that used to go to my school earlier this year was sitting next to me named Kristy, the girl I like whispered something in my ear and I laughed, and Kristy said, "Did you just say something about me?", she said, "No of course not, I like you, you are my friend." Then Kristy said, "Oh okay..." Then about 5 seconds later the girl I like said, "NOT! I hate you, you like to eat vagina!" I remember thinking to myself, "Hell yeah I'd like to eat your vagina." lol that's all I remember though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

14.01.2010Scaled (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Holy hell shit, my dream recall has been fucking AWFUL lately. I think its starting to get better now though.

So I was playing my digital piano(the one I have in real life), and I was wondering if the keys were scaled on it. So I pressed the very last C key, and the lowest A key, and tried to feel a difference(I did this in real life, the difference is barely noticable). In the dream though, the difference was very clear. The lowest A was really hard to push down and had a lot of resistance(nothing like it in real life), and the very top C key barely even felt like it was a weighted key. I tried to play a song and notice the scaled keys while playing it. I played the Tetris theme and I really noticed it. I didn't notice anything when I tried this in real life. I also have to note that the keys looked like they were made of ivory, and felt like it. I wish. I damn wish.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Finally another lucid dream. After a half a month.

17.01.2010Stretchy Fingers and the Transportation Piano (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on my grandma's porch, and I did a hand reality check. They appeared normal. I did a nose RC and I could breathe. I was like, "Oh shit! This IS a dream!" I was surprised since my hands looked normal. I looked at my hands again and repeated the phrase, "Hands don't look normal in dreams." And my fingers squished down towards my palm. It looked horrible. Like someone who doesn't know how to use photoshop at all. So my first instinct was of course, to have sex, as usual. But I was able to fight it. I wanted to tell the girl I like I love her. So I went to find a DC to bring me to her. I remember finding one and he took me to her. I think I just dropped the whole "I love you" act and just had sex with her. I don't remember much. Later, I was now in an area in my school that doesn't exist. It was suppose to be my gym, but it was bigger and brightly lit by huge caged lights. The ceiling was high, so I decided it was time to fly(Lol that rhymes). I ran and jumped into the air thinking about flying around, but I just lifted off the ground a few inches. I tried again and this time, I lifted off the ground about 20 feet, and fell back down back-first, feeling weightless. I felt no pain when I hit the ground, just kind of the feeling of wind getting knocked out of me. Now the dream skipped again, and I was in my school's cafeteria. I was no longer lucid at this point. Until I realized, in a lucid dream, you can't just know you will remain lucid the entire time, you have to concentrate, keep your awareness up, and remember that it is a dream. So I tried that and everything was more real. I rubbed my hands and dream spun, saying "Stabilize!" But the dream was already clear as real life. I noticed even in the dream world, you see noise(As in white noise, like a TV when it statics, if you look closely, you will see noise in real life). I was surprised how real that was. There were a lot of kids in the cafeteria, and the lights were off. I think a show was going on or something. I saw my school's piano. I thought of it as a Transportation Piano. You play a song about the place or person you want to see, and once you are done, you close your eyes and say you want to go there. I went over to try it. I was going to tell that girl I loved her now. I pulled up the bench and flipped up the key cover(even though the key cover has a lock in real life lol). I tried to think of an original song. I just played one I knew already. I thought I was going to get in trouble, but I remembered it was a dream. I did another hand RC and repeated the phrase again. The squished down again. I decided before I went to play, I would stretch my fingers like Loaf did in his dream. I grabbed the end of my finger and pulled. Surprisingly, without having to think of anything, it stretched very far. It was very interesting. I tried to pull my thumb, but it wouldn't move at all. So I just started to play. I sung my own words to it. I don't remember what I sung. At the end I closed my eyes and thought about being next to her.But the REM period ended. How did I know that exactly? I didn't wake up from it, so obviously, the REM period ended, and remember, theres nothing you can do about that, its one your REM periods of the night ending. Oh well, I've learned many more tips and tricks. Lucid Dreaming will soon be no sweat!



...I hope.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Another lucid, but no where near as good as the one two nights ago.

18.01.2010Hanging Gertie and many other stupid shit. (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my dad's house with my mom and Homer. Our retarded pug, Gertie was with us. For some reason my mom wanted to hang gertie. I didn't want to do it, and neither did mom. So Homer was good for the job. He put a hook in her mouth and hung it from the mantle of the fireplace. Gertie was now hanging from the fireplace. I realize now, that this will not choke anyone, it will just make a sharp blade go up into your head. So Gertie started squrming, moving her legs all over the place and grunting. Suddenly I hear, "BWAAAAAAAAHH!!!!" and Gertie's head flies off. WTF!!! Seriously! I thought this was very scary in the dream. But now I laugh! What the flying FUCK was that? Seriously! It was like a fucking roar! So my mom said, "Uh oh, Homer look at the back of your shirt!" I was thinking blood might be all over it." So now, my mom disappeared. It was just me and Homer now. So I looked at the clock. I think it said 9 something. Then I looked away and back. Now all of the numbers were big and orange. It still said the same thing. Of course, this actually triggered lucidity! I did a nose pinch, and I could breathe. "Homer, this is a dream!" "No its not. Its reality." "Then how come no blood came out when Gertie's head flew off? Why did she make a roaring noise like that? That's not even possible!" "Oh, yeah, good point." "So Homer, I want you to take me to Lisa." "Who?" "That girl I like from school. I want to tell her I love her." "I can't do that." "Why?" "I don't know her." I sighed. I guess I could do it in another lucid. I guess I could try doing some impossible things. Later we were on the streets or something. I had charged myself with super powers. I wanted to fight a Dragonball Z character. Like Vegeta or something. So I told Homer to fly into space with me. I lost lucidity around here. Everything turned into 3rd person. I saw me flying with the character, Raditz(I hate that piece of shit), and bumping into Vegeta in Space. I remember destroying someone's car, and the guy yelling at me. Everything got retarded here.
And a dream fragment,

18.01.2010Chuck E Cheese with Randy (Non-lucid)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at that place called Chuck-E-Cheese with my Uncle Randy. I was going to try that one game with the moving line, and you have to hit the "Bonus" spot. This machine gave you A LOT of money if you made it. Not tickets. I kept missing. I realized why I kept missing; the damn bonus thing went away so I couldn't hit it. I was going to be there awhile. I asked Randy how many tokens we had. He said 1000 or so. I looked over and saw a small pile of tokens and him standing next to them. They were on a table. This dream was retarded as hell is.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Again, I don't have the dream journal program with me. My dry spell has been broken by two lucids.

Dream Journal 1-24-10

2 lucid dreams last night!


Lucid #1 - Shitty Lucid -  I was in Homer's house. I was on his back porch. It was a little cloudy out. I looked at the sky. I saw 3 of the earth's moons. 3 of them. All in the same phase, and they made triangle in the sky. I looked away, and looked back up towards the sky. The moons were in different positions now. This triggered lucidity. I looked at my hand and held it up into the air. It was completely normal. I repeated my phrase to myself. "Hands don't look normal in dreams." My fingers faded away. I didn't even have to keep looking. Your fingers don't just fade away. So I became lucid. Of course, I wanted to have sex. As usual. So I went through the back door and went to go find _. But everything started to go black. I felt myself waking up. I went to open my eyes, but I opened them too early, and I was in sleep paralysis. I turned my head around. I wiggled my fingers and toes. Eventually I felt everything tingling, like I was getting out of it. Then I woke up. I stayed awake for about an hour and went back to sleep.

Lucid #2 - Asking her questions - As I went back to sleep, I found myself in a dream pretty quickly. I was walking up some steep stairs in a hospital. I was holding a brief case with papers sticking out everywhere. I saw my hand holding the brief case. It was brown. I talked. I sounded Jamaican. I concluded I was Hermes from the show Futurama. So of course, I became lucid. I continued walking up the stairs. I got to a door in a few steps. I opened it, and I was in a small hallway. On the right of me was a Nurse, past her was a huge hospital room with doctors running everywhere. I asked the nurse, "Please take me to _." She nodded and said to follow her. Eventually I got to a smaller room. She said that she was in there. I went in and saw two girls holding babies. I got butterflies in my stomach. I started to feel a little bad. I went up to the second girl, and sure enough, it was _. She was holding a small baby girl with blonde hair. The baby had a small pony tail(lol). I really started to feel bad. I didn't want to fuck her if she was holding a baby. I started talking to her. I don't remember what I said. Her eye was completely fucked up. It was sticking out towards the side. It looked swollen. She looked really sick and awful. She said she wanted to make out with me. She went to do so, and retarded rock music started playing. I pushed her away and I said, "No, I don't want to make out with you holding that baby. It would feel weird." "Then just ask a Nurse to take her away for a few minutes." I looked around, there were no nurses around. I said, "Fuck it." I started making out with her. The retarded rock music started playing again. Holy shit this was great. I felt warmness all around my mouth. I went black and I started waking up from such excitement. I felt her tongue in my mouth. I remembered I should of gave her a motorboat. It was too late. When I thought about doing that I felt my face move back and forth like I was shaking my head back and forth really fast, like I was motor boating. sadly, I only saw blackness. I made the same mistake of opening my eyes early again, and I was in sleep paralysis AGAIN. I felt a really weird throbbing feeling in the back of my neck. I don't remember trying to break out of it. I think it wore off on its own. I woke up. I went back to sleep and had a dream where I was in a really big house with my mom or something. I don't remember anything about it. I woke up at around 10:30 and my mom was crying and she seemed mad at someone. I went outside and I was thinking we had a shared dream and she saw me making out with _ or something. I was scared. Turns out that wasn't the reason lol. I'm a retard.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

25.01.2010Kasey and his Cellphone (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my school's office, it was completely different looking. There was a picture of Kasey's phone. It was a white flip phone and it had a LCD display on the front of it. It was a small rectangle on it. It said, "Kasey's Phone." Below that was a small circle cut out in the phone and it had another LCD display. It was a circle that spun around. Retarded. This picture was in a small bag. Kasey came into the office and asked me where his phone was. There was a drawer with a bunch of cellphones in it. I took one out that looked exactly the same as the picture. I went to show him but then it changed. It didn't look like it anymore. Kasey said that was not right one. I told him it changed. I woke up around here for school. My dad asked me what I wanted for breakfast(he takes forever to make it lol), so I went back to sleep for another dream.
25.01.2010BitBlue? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at school. In the gym. There was a girl that looked like a girl in my grade named Molly. But her eyes were much wider(a little scary), some eyeliner and makeup, and wore all blue. She was a little hot, but not really. So I bought some figures from the school store(?), and they were of me and her. I was driving home in my dad's car(I have no idea who was driving), I was holding the figures in their box. The box was a square with a oval plastic part in the front. My friend John was walking down a hill called Castlegate around my area, and I saw him come down the hill. He looked over towards the car and said, "Hi Bitblue!" Apparently that was the girl's name. I don't know. I don't remember if it was BitBlue. It was pretty similar to that though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Recorded this dream as soon as I woke up from it at 5:40 in the morning.


29.01.2010Retarded Person (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my dad's house, my mom was there for some reason, and I was downstairs in the living room, on the computer. I looked over on the ground next to the fireplace, and my cellphone was sitting there, and it was plugged into the charger, but the charger wasn't plugged into the wall. I said, "Holy shit! Where did that come from?" Because in real life, I lost my cellphone. The wallpaper was a picture of my goat, Lily, I took awhile ago(even though thats not what I had the desktop set as). I called my uncle randy on it. He said, "Did you get your new cellphone?" I said, "No, I found my cellphone, I didn't get a new one." So then he suddenly appeared in the room. Which makes no sense. And apparently, my teacher, Mrs. Corr was upstairs. I remember from earlier in the dream, I was in my room, and I would make a "EEEEEEE!!!" noise, and then outside I would her a noise like, "ARR... ARRRR... ARR... ARRR!!!" I made the EEE noise to Randy, and I heard the ARR noise. I asked my uncle, "What is that thing out there?" I looked out the living room window, and down on the sidewalk I saw a strange man or something. He was wearing a tanish green coat, and jeans. He had black shades on, a purple and orange striped snow hat, and tons of facial hair. I looked out the window and said, "Shut the hell up you piece of shit!" And he walked away. I said, "I want to see if he comes back if I make the noise again." So I made the EEE noise again, and of course, he came back. This time, he threw a tennis ball at the window. LOL WTF?! It just bounced off the window, and the window was fine. Then he came charging at the window(which is crazy, because my front yard is a huge hill that goes down the to sidewalk. So, he came charging at the window, and I was like, "Oh, shit!" He tried to smash through the window. But he didn't. His head cracked the window. And for some retarded reason, his head appeared inside the house, sitting on the window sill, and his body disappeared. I started punching his head on the window sill, but it was in slow motion, so I looked retarded while doing it. Then there was this small alcohol glass sitting on the window sill, with something on it. The object was important to the person. I karate chopped the glass and two halves went flying to the side. I told my uncle, "Wow! I can't believe it worked!"  Then! The person came back AGAIN, when I didn't even make the noise. It came running at the window again. This time, I thought, "Oh, shit! He just cracked the window last time... Uh oh, Mrs. Corr, you'd better get down there." My uncle said, "Mrs. Andrew better get down here." and I was like, "What the hell? I woke up as soon as the creature lept at the window and was just about to crash through it. Just to note as well, Randy was waiting for his girlfriend, Christine to arrive at my dad's house, which makes no sense because it's my DAD's house. And when she got there, her and randy would go upstairs and sleep over. lol wtf.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

30.01.2010My dad calls me a faggot basically... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my dad's house, and I was in my room. I exit my room and do a hand reality check. My hands appeared normal. I repeated the phrase, "Hands don't look normal in dreams." That didn't work. So I did a nose RC. I could breathe. I became lucid. I went downstairs to find Niffer. Dad's girlfriend. I was going to kick her ass and try to kill her, because I hate her. I went downstairs and all of the lights were off. It was very scary. I Went around calling Niffer, but she never appeared. I tried to flick some light switches, but nothing happened. I went back upstairs into my room. I sat there for awhile, trying to think what to do. I forgot all about Lisa. LOL. I went into Niffers room and saw my dad on her laptop. I asked him where Niffer was. Dad said, "Right here." I moved around him and saw that Niffer was on a webcam chat with him. I tried to focus on the room she was in on the screen. I closed my eyes and imagined myself there but nothing. I left the room and went back to my room. I heard my dad talking to some girl that wasn't Niffer. The girl said, "Whats happeneing to all of Niffer's clothes?" My dad said, "I think Tristan is stealing them." I got up off my bed and saw that my dad was now in his room. I said, "You calling me a faggot?" My dad said, "No! You are a faggot but you are more straight." I was getting pissed. I'm no girl clothes wearer. "You fucking dicksuck, I love vaginas. Stop calling me a faggot you stupid prick." I woke up from my lucid anger, and yes, I was still lucid there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Aw that sucks man! Maybe do something fun next lucid, and wake up happy!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> Aw that sucks man! Maybe do something fun next lucid, and wake up happy!



Haha, yep. I need to remember what I want to do.

31.01.2010Old School (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my friend Sean Denti, walking down the road to my old school, which for some reason was part of a hallway. On the side of the wall was the Gator's logo. The college football team I mean. I Pointed to it and said to my friend, "You know how our school is called the Bob Cats? Well we were called the Gators." The gators icon morphed into another image of a gator striding. We got down towards the playground and I pointed and said, "Look at all this area we had here." Sean was amazed, because my schools playground is much much smaller. There was another field that doesn't exist that was by the other field. But was seperated by a concrete sidewalk and stairs that really is there in real life. I also noticed that many kids were getting out of school or something. Sean said, "Take me to the music room." I was about to, but the dream skipped and I was in a gift shop. Apparently, the school, did indeed, have a gift shop. What. The. Fuck...? Yeah. So in the corner I saw a toy saxophone that was orange, this got my piano instinct in, they must have a piano or a keyboard. I Looked over a huge shelf that was in my way, and I saw a keyboard on a stand. It was 61 key and had a green LCD screen. I went up to it, but it turned into a little toy piano with 13 keys. It's keys were really fat and were different colors. The black keys were not overlapping the keys like on a normal piano, they were above them. Huh? So basically, I was excited that this keyboard was there, then it turned into a fisherprice shit thing and I was pissed. I woke up but kept my eyes closed, I never opened them. I tried to continue the dream, and it actually didn't take too much effort. I saw that under that little toy piano, was the 61 key one I saw before. Only if I saw that in the dream. Oh well.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I think this was my dream last night. When I went to close my eyes and remember my dream when I woke up. I got this. So I'm assuming it was my dream last night.

01.02.2010Basically a rerun of two days ago. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My dream last night was a rerun of part of my Saturday. With my grandpap coming over to help start the tractors and people coming to see the tractors. My grandpap said something about my piano playing that day, and he said the same thing in the dream. "I heard you music on Facebook... it sounds good." "Thanks." That was about it. A pretty pointless dream. lol.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

02.02.2010Superbowl Football (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my mom's house(the one in Brookline), and I saw sitting on the couch. My uncle randy came around the right corner of the dining room and he had a football in his hands. He gave the football to me, it was a real football. He said, "Here." I thought that this might be the ball they are going to use in the superbowl. I turned it over in my hands and on it, it said:

SUPERBOWL XLIV

INDIANAPOLIS COLTS vs. NEW ORLEANS SAINTS


Which really who is in the superbowl this year. So I was excited I had the superbowl football. I lost my football in real life. I punted it and it went over my roof and stayed up there.  :Sad:  I was about to leave my mom's house out the front door and I noticed I was barefoot. I was barefoot the whole time. I looked down at my feet. Fleas were covering them. My mom's house has fleas in it, I don't know if they are still there though. They probably all died from winter weather awhile ago. Where we live now theres no fleas(on a farm, ironically). So that's about all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

03.02.2010Plastic Baseball Bats cause your hair to stand up? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So I woke up at around 6:40 AM or so, and I had a bloody nose. I remembered my dream fully, but I _had_ to get up and get tissues for my nose, so by the time I got back to bed to record my dream, part of it was gone. Gay. Fucking bloody nose.

I was in a hotel, or something similar to that, me and my friend Ben were walking down a small elevated plane, where all the hotel butlers carried stuff, out of the way of other people, we were walking down here because we were hiding from the other people in my grade. We were sneaking around. Then, we saw my social studies teacher, Mr. Baldwin was standing at the end of the room, and we said to ourselves, "Oh, shit!" The dream skipped or something, and I was in a room that looked like the Room 4 Computer Lab in my school. I was sitting next to two girls in my school named Lisa and Alexis, and Lisa had this plastic bat(baseball bat), and I thought, "what the fuck...?" She started whacking the fuck out of my head with this plastic bat(it didn't hurt XD). I said, "What the hell? Why are you hitting me in the head with this plastic bat?" So I took the plastic bat from her and I hit her on the head with it. I took the bat away and some hair on top of her head was sticking up. It looked retarded. So I started cracking up really hard. I felt my teeth come out of my lips, so I figured I had a retarded smile, and Lisa started laughing, but I didn't think she was laughing because of what happened, but because of my retarded smile. That's all I remember for these scenes. Another part of my dream last night, is that I saw a picture of what I would look like when I'm older, and it actually looked pretty legit. It actually looked like me when I was older. Then another part, I was at my dad's house. That's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Fragment -

- Something about being on my grandma's hill at nighttime. I don't know why I was there and that's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

05.02.2010Coldplay at school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Coldplay was preforming at my school. Yeah. Right. They were on the stage in the cafeteria. I told them I wrote a song on piano, and they said, "Well, let me hear it." So I took out my keyboard, and of course, it was my old one. AGAIN, and I started playing the song I wrote in real life. When I finished, none of the students seemed really impressed, but Coldplay was. They never really said anything about it though.
06.02.2010Pink Shorts? WTF! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going through some of my shorts at my dad's house. I pulled one out and it was pink and white. I was like, "WTF WHY IS THIS HERE?!" Thats all I remember though.
07.02.2010Niffer is a lesbian. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I found some blog website that belonged to my dad's girlfriend, Niffer. I was looking around at some of the pictures and the blogs. She mentioned, "My wife." a lot. Which means she was a lesbian. The pictures were of her holding onto some other girl that was pretty hot. I wanted to download some of the pictures of this other girl, but it kept saying that the files on the C:/ drive were hidden. I tried many things to try and download them, but they didn't work. I can't remember, but I think I went to jack off to these pictures.


Fragment -
Something about the asthma medicine, Advair.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

3 very vivid and awesome dreams last night. OOOOO THE HAUNTED TAPE RECORDER. Wow my imagination is retarded.


08.02.2010Mrs. Corr's keyboard (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In waking life, I looked up on a shelf in my teacher's room, and I saw a keyboard. I thought to myself, "JSDFHSDHFJSKDF I WANT TO PLAY IT!!!" I asked her why it was up there and she said some girl was using it for a science project. LOL WTF? So anyways, the dream...

I was walking up Mrs. Corr's ramp, and I went inside her door(her class is in a trailer outside). Her door was conventiently open. So I rushed in and asked her if that keyboard was hers. She said, "Yes, this keyboard is mine!" "Well, can I perhaps, play it?" "Well, maybe I was going to give it as a gift?" Well, that makes no sense at all, since some girl was using it as a science project. I didn't tell her I was a pianist and she didn't ask me. Usually in real life when I ask to play someone's piano, they said, "Are you a pianist?" lol. So she gave it to me. Didn't need to be plugged in for some retarded reason. At first, I started to playing a little tune inside. A girl in my class, Taylor, was sitting next to me. The keys were absolute shit(because I'm used to weighted keys in real life), no one noticed me playing. Not even Mrs. Corr. So I went outside and I started playing The Heart Asks for Pleasure First(thats the song I always play first when I start playing someone elses piano). I noticed there weren't enough keys for my left hand on the first part of the song. Then, when I played that part again, it played fine. I looked down the keyboard, at one point, it looked like it had about 49 keys. Now when I looked at it. It looked like it had 88 or more. At one point I also changed the sound to a much brighter and louder piano, and played the song again on that sound. But, I don't remember much else from this dream.08.02.2010



Mom... ACTUALLY GOES TO GUITAR CENTER WITH ME?! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yes! My mom actually goes to Guitar Center with me... in a dream.

My mom had to go to guitar center. She wanted to buy a keyboard. Don't ask why. I walked around with her until we got to the keyboard section. I walked around and looked at all of the expensive keyboards. This guitar center was much different from any guitar center I've been to. There were some pretty awesome digital pianos there. An assistant came to ask my mom what was going on. My mom just said she wanted a simple keyboard. I asked, "Hey! MOM! CAN I HAVE THIS ONE?" I pointed to a big digital upright, it was called "The Colts Digital Piano"(you gotta be kidding right? only because I watched the super bowl yesterday). I think it was around $799. My mom said, "NO! And just for saying that, I'm going to buy a bad keyboard!" My mom selected a very shitty Casio keyboard that they don't sell anymore. I was pissed. I just forgot about her and went to go play the Colts Digital Piano. Weighted keys. It sounded very weird. A little bit like the General MIDI piano sound on my digital piano. Very deep. I liked it. I changed the sound on it and it got a little brighter. I don't remember anything else.



08.02.2010The most retarded dream I've had in awhile (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some strange room in a strange house. It was dimly lit by a light in the corner. I was on the computer. Behind me was a bed. Next to me, was my tape recorder that I record my dreams on. It was making VERY strange noises. They were scaring the shit out of me. So I hit the stop button. I still heard the noises. I flipped it over and pulled out the batteries. I didn't hear anything. I was relieved. Then, some lady comes in and puts her ear against the speaker and says, "THERES STILL NOISES COMING OUT!!!" She says I should lay in the bed. I do, and she stands next to the bed. She said that the tape recorder was possessed. HAHAHAHAHA! WHAT THE FUCK? So, she said, that a spirit was in there. To get away from spirits, do not stay in the same room. you need to get away from them. Well, no shit. I don't really believe that spirits are allowed to wander the Earth, but whatever. If you don't get away, you will make unessesscary spirits come. Then, lightning and thunder strike outside. She raises her hands and says, "AND THERES NO NEED FOR UNESSESSCARY SPIRITS!!!" She says she's going to put the tape recorder on a shelf in my room. She puts it on the shelf next to my bed. I say, "Hey, I really don't want that in the same room with me." It starts making the noises again. She says, "Then we must destroy it." But before we can react, a Grim Reaper comes out. WHAT. THE. FUCK. A GRIM REAPER? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING? It was all cartoony looking too. Not really, but not 3D or anything like real life. So it was REALLY stupid. We took in our "Run Away from the Spirit" instincts. The girl said we should hide. I said, "I know exactly where to hide. I went downstairs, and it was now my dad's house. I went down into the kitchen and opened the white doors into the back hallway and I shut the door behind us. Then I went into the bathroom and shut the sideway sliding door. I forgot to turn off the light outside the door, so I went back out and shut the light off. Then I went back in. I noticed a little girl was with us now. I was thinking how the hell she got here. The lady asked, "Is it coming for us?" I listened and I heard a banging noise. I said, "Yeah, probably." We waited and eventually, the Grim Reaper opened the door. We ran. I don't know where they hid. I couldn't find a spot. I heard the Grim Reaper say, "If I can't find you this time, you're good. And I give up." I found a spot in a room I've never seen before. I was behind two bales of hay. I was hidden from the front, but not from the side. The Reaper came in from the front first, so I was hidden. I heard him mumbling like a retard. He walked around the room and came out the side door. I closed my eyes and hoped he wouldn't see me(how the fuck couldn't he see me?). He DIDN'T see me. How the fuck? Seriously? I was stunned by this in the dream that I actually popped out of my hiding spot and made a little noise. I noticed that he didn't actually see me and I went back to hide. My leg was sticking out a little bit and he said, "I see your tail sticking out right here!" He pulled up the top bale of hay. Also to add, I saw a piano in the house while trying to find a place to hide. Then while I was hiding I heard someone play a few random notes on it. It was out of tune. Of course. I woke up as soon as he pulled it up. Haha, I have my tape recorder next to me right now. OOO ITS MAKING SPOOKY NOISES OOOOO.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

09.02.2010Player Grand (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my mom's house(one in Brookline), and she was with me. I was in the living room and I saw a grand piano(Trust me, this grand was very small), and I ran up to it excited. I don't remember if this was a previous dream or the same dream, but I remember looking around on it for a MIDI input or something similar, and I couldn't find one. I was pissed. Anyway, back to this dream, I figured out that it was a Roland Digital Player Grand. Which means it has the PianoDisc thing on it where you put the disc in and it will play it, and the keys will go down to show you how to play it. How did I figure out this was a player grand? I pulled down the top(?), and I saw the player mechinisims. As I was pulling down the top, I heard my mom say, "HEY!" Like I was breaking it. I also noticed a USB input was on it. So you could put flash drives with MIDI files on it, and then have it play them. I looked for the model of this player grand. It was the RG-1. Which actually isn't a player grand. The RG-3M is the player grand in the RG series. So anyways. The keys were ivory. I could tell when I hit some notes. My mom came in and pulled one of the flats up as far as it couldn't go. I was thinking, "What the fuck is she doing?" She let go and it snapped. I said, "WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST DO?!" She broke one of the keys you retard. She kept acting nice to me. But I was pissed OFF. I was about to kill somebody. That's all I remember.


09.02.2010Wake the baby? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My mom is going to have a baby in 4 months or so. She said that I would be allowed to play my piano in my room as loud as I wanted. For some reason, I doubt this is going to work, and I'm going to get yelled at. A lot.

I was in a strange open room with windows on the side. It was nighttime. I was on the computer. I had my digital piano next to me. I heard a baby wailing in the background and my mom saying, "Go to SLEEEEEP!!!" How the hell did I not become lucid here. She didn't have her baby in real life. I decided to play my digital piano to see if anything happened. I started playing a song, and the crying stopped. I thought, "WTF?!" Retarded. That's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

10.02.2010YOU DAMN CATS EATING MY PRETZELS!!! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my mom's house(one in brookline), AGAIN. This time, we were going back there for something. I don't remember why. I had arranged some pretzels on the couch. I was going to get a sandwich bag and put them in, but my mom needed help carrying this huge thing outside. Even though her and Homer were already doing the job, I still needed to help. Wtf. I helped carry it down to the road, then I asked where the sandwich bags were. She didn't tell me. So I tried to figure out where from memory. I still couldn't find them. When I eventually did, I went back to the couch to put them in. I saw my cat Diego and a few others eating the pretzels. I was pissed. I said something like, "You damn cats stop eating my pretzels!" Theres many fragments floating in my mind right now, but I can't really explain them. I do remember that we went down to the park across the street and something was going on. Its hard to explain.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

12.02.2010Moss? Uhh... I doubt it... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of Homer's house. It was summer/spring. I kept seeing this strange orange, red and yellow stuff that shoots up from the surface from the earth. I looked up the hill of another house and saw some shooting upwards really fast. It just kept going up. Almost seemed like an unlimited amount of this "moss". I heard a little kid say across the street, "Daddy! What is that?!" "It's just moss, Son. See, its going away." I saw the strange substance going back to the hole in the Earth where it came from.
12.02.2010Mall (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a strange mall. I think it was South Hills Village mall. It was EXTREMELY crowded. Tons of people. Me, my dad, and my grandma went in there. I was with my grandma at one point. But then they started to walk away, and so I turned around and my dad was there. He said he had to go to the bathroom or something. So I followed him and said, "I'll just follow you because Grandma just left." I woke up when we got to the bathroom doors.
12.02.2010What the hell? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at Homer's house. AGAIN. I was outside or something, waiting for my mom to get ready. Homer was already in the car. They were going to take me back to Pittsburgh. Some kid was with us. He looked about 16 maybe. He was a jock. He looked like it. He kept making fun of me and trying to punch me in the face. I kept blocking his punches every time he attempted to punch me. I just ignored him and went to put one more bag in my mom's car. I reached around the backseat from the front door to put it there, but the kid pushed me. I didn't move. He said, "MOVE OUT OF THE WAY I NEED TO GET TO LEXI'S STUFF." I looked down and saw the name Lexi misspelled, "Lxei." XD. Wow. The kid grabbed me and shoved me so I fell actually on TOP of Lexi's stuff. Wow. Stupid dipshit. If he needed to get it, why didn't he actually move me out of the way instead of actually pushing me? What a stupid fuck. He came in through the door I just fell through. I tried to kick him in the stomach so he would back off, but he grabbed my leg. He started punching me in the stomach. Where the fuck were my hands when he was doing this? In real life, I would of never been pushed into the car in the first place. I'm a pretty stable person. I felt something when he punched me in the stomach. Wasn't really pain. More like the wind getting knocked out of me. Suddenly, he grabbed my balls, AND FUCKING TWISTED THEM. I screamed, "AAAAAHHHH! OH GOD!!!" It HURT SO BAD. I turned around and said, "HOMER! GET HELP!" He wasn't in the car anymore. He wasn't there. "Shit..." I woke up feeling numb. Almost sleep paralysis. Again. If it was this time I was going to WILD. Damnit. When I woke up I realized, that kid, what a fucking faggot. He grab my balls. Even just to give me pain? Why grab my balls? What a fucking fag.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A whopping 6 dreams recalled last night. Not a single lucid dream this month so far though I've remembered my dreams all but one day so far this month. Still no lucids though... strange. I'm trying! ... Kind of...


13.02.2010Cancer in the back of my throat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a place I've never really seen before. It had white walls all around. It could of been a doctor's office. I don't know. Apparently, I had cancer in the back of my throat. The cancer took form of a tumor. Like a small white ball. So there was a little white blob in the back of my throat. For some reason I didn't feel it or anything. So that was stupid. My dad kept trying to tell me that I would have to get it removed, but I kept saying I didn't want to get it removed because it would probably hurt like fuck. I asked my mom if it would hurt more than getting your throat swabbed, and she said, "Yeah probably." And I thought, "Argh..." Even though getting your throat swabbed doesn't really hurt at all. It just tickles. Other than that I never got it removed in the dream. At one point I woke up in the dream(false awakening), and I asked my dad if I had a tumor in the back of my throat, and he said "No." Thats all I remember.
13.02.2010Museum (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to go to a museum with my uncle randy, and I was at the museum and I was waiting for him. I was on a floor he wasn't on, so I had to get down somehow to the floor he was on. Eventually I walked down stairs and found the bottom floor. I saw him in the cafeteria place. Thats all I remember.
13.02.2010Tetris on Guitar (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at school with my uncle randy, and he had my guitar with him. The guitar was broken, it had a strange roll on the neck, we were standing by the steps in my school, the steps by the 110 computer lab, and two girls in my grade, Molly and Nichole were standing in front of the 110 lab, and so was another teacher. Randy told me to play a song on guitar, I only know a few songs on guitar, piano is the thing I'm really good at. I started playing Tetris on guitar, which I do know, but I was playing it really weird. Like I had 3 hands. I was playing the bass notes on the very top of the next, and the melody on the bottom frets, and I was also picking to it. So yeah, it was like I had 3 hands. I was playing it pretty much without mistakes, which is stupid, because I'm not good at guitar at all. I asked my uncle if I could take the roll of the neck, because it was really hard to play the song with it on. Randy said, "No because its completely broken." And he showed me different things on the guitar that were broken. Like cracks, etc. So uh, then we took it off, and batteries fell out of the guitar. I was like, "WTF? Why would a guitar need batteries?" Thats all I remember.
13.02.2010Help clean the room? fuck no (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my "friend" Kevin, and his other retard friends(yes, they literally are retards), in some strange dark room, after school. The retarded teacher came in and said, "You guys need to go back into your room and clean up, you made a mess, and Tristan, if you go help too, that would be respectful." I said, "I wasn't even there. Forget that." She said, "Well, I better see you go." So I just got up and followed the retards out the door. I turned left and walked down Woodbourne, to start walking home. I wasn't going to go help, that's retarded. Why would I do that? I was walking with my friend John, and behind me was a gay kid that is in my grade named Johnni, I turned around and started calling him a fucking faggot. Because he is a fucking faggot. He said, "STOP YOU ARE MY HERO." In a really gay voice. I was creeped out. I said, "What?? Why am I your hero?" He screamed, "WHYA!!!" And did a high karate kick in the air. Because I do martial arts. I turned away from him and did a karate kick. My leg went way above my head. My friend started doing karate kicks, but they were terrible. Only I was doing good karate kicks, because I actually know how to do them right. So then me and my friend John just walked home after this retardedness. I kept waking up every 20 minutes or so. That's how I remembered all these dreams.
13.02.2010I really don't like my aunt Linda (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking to my grandma's house from around South Hills Village mall. I got to her house. It was nighttime. The lightpole in the ivy was on. I saw a car there that isn't normally there. I said to myself, "Uh oh, I hope that's not Linda." Because honestly, I don't really like my aunt Linda. I went in and their dogs were there. I said, "NO! Why does my aunt have to be here?!" I was trying to get into the bathroom to cry(LOL WHAT THE FUCK), but something was obstrucing me. I don't remember what though. Which is ridiculous. I remember walking back to my dad's house. The other hill next to Grandma's house(Oregon Trail I think its called), I was walking up a sidewalk that I don't think is there, and some gravitational force was pulling me down. So I could't walk up. It was REALLY weird. The person's yard to my left was much different than waking life. It was really open. The house was way back. The rest was all grass. It was still nighttime and freightning out. On the grass were little statues of rabbits. They were probably about a foot tall.
13.02.2010Homer? It was the retarded teacher. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I went back to sleep, I appeared in Homer's yard. My mom's old car was sitting over by where the tractor for sale is. I was sitting inside my mom's old car. I don't know why. I was looking around in it. I saw that there were spiders in it. There was a moderately small one on the back part of the inside of the car. Then next to it was a much bigger one. Next to that one, was a HUGE spider. I only saw its body because something was in the way of it, and was blocking the other half of the spider's body. It was really strange. I got out of the car. Snow was on the ground. Not as much as there is up there right now(right now they got about 4 feet or so). Homer was there. He said, "I'm not too happy with you, why didn't you go help clean the room up like I told you to?" Weird dude! It was like he knew from the other dream. Except he didn't tell me to in the other dream. The retarded teacher told me to. It was weird. He didn't seem in a good mood. He seemed gloomy. Dark. I didn't feel too good around him. That's all I remember though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

6 dreams two days ago? One dream today. Aww...


14.02.2010Mauling the Cats and a Patriots game (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Homer's house(why I am I here in most dreams suddenly?), and my mom wanted to get rid of some of her cats. So what did she do? She put our guard dog, Flash in a cage inside, and put the cats she wanted to kill inside of it. I didn't know what was going on at first. My mom was crying. I looked inside the cage and saw a cat frantically trying to get out, while another one was being _mauled_ by Flash. I was very upset. I went outside and went around the house to the backyard. It was raining, the snow was gone, it was very gloomy and depressing outside. I walked along the fence for the goats. Homer said that we were going to go to a Patriots game, at the high school football field(lol wtf), and I had to choose between going with my mom and Homer in her car, or get into a van with a bunch of people I didn't know. For some reason, I picked "Get into the van with people I don't know." Why would I do that? Homer was yelling at me, not to go with them. He was very angry. Eventually. he let me go with them. I went into the van and sat in the back seat by some girl. I don't remember if we started driving or not, I'm pretty sure I woke up here. Ever since Homer yelled at me in waking life, I've been seeing him much differently in my dreams. Now he is very mean and always yelling at me, or not happy with me in my dreams, since that day he yelled at me.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

15.02.2010The Musical Cat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some strange house. It was nighttime and I was trying to get to bed. I was uncomfortable. I was listening to strange music. It was made by a cat. What? Yes. The music was made by a cat. It was synthesizers. The music was interesting. I wanted to find something to have on my bed so I could sleep easier. I looked under my bed and there was a small shelf with action figures. I got out of my bed and looked around the house. It looked like the downstairs of my dad's house. The drum room was there. I looked around in the drum room and cats were everywhere. I looked and saw the cat that made the music. "That's the one!" It had brown ears, paws, and tail. The rest was a cream kind of color. I took it and went to go back to my bed. I don't remember anything else.


Fragment - Something about my mom in a store, it was either her or me that "dream died"(my definition of dying in a dream but everything is still normal and people still notice you normally). I don't remember. It was strange.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Sorry, I forgot to write my dreams down yesterday. I was too lazy to get my tape recorder and transfer them to the dream journal. But don't worry, I just wrote them down along with last night's dreams.

16.02.2010Ingrown Toenail (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my room at my dad's house. I had an ingrown toenail. I went to see how bad it was. For some reason, I wsa able to lift up the skin on the side of my toe, and see the ingrown part, and how far it was going in. I kept lifting and dropping the skin over and over again. Finally I went up to get my nail clippers. First I thought I should get the big nail clippers, then I decided to get the smaller ones. So I went back to sit down and I lifted the skin again, and cut the ingrown part. Then I was worried the skin might not go back down, because I kept lifting it off. But it went down fine.

16.02.2010Hiding around Homer's Car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of school. On the ground by the trailers. Homer's car was sitting there. I was hiding around it. For some reason. When a car would come through, and I would hide. A car comes up first, and I didn't have to hide from it because of the direction it was in. Then this red car shows up and I do have to hide, because it went around in a circle around Homer's car. So I had to move around the car. Eventually they stopped in front of Mrs. Barber's trailer. I thought, "Oh, shit!" Because I didn't know why they stopped. Then my dad woke me up for school.

Last night's dreams:

17.02.2010Why the fuck is Derrick with me? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my mom and Homer. We were with some strange people I've never seen, but we were obviously related. I don't know why, but my friend Derrick was with me as well. Why? I have no idea. We were walking around in a grocery store, just us. My mom, homer, and the others were somewhere else. I don't remember why we were by ourselves. Eventually we decided to leave the store. We were outside, and it was absolutely pitch black. This grocery store was in the middle of no where. Makes sense I guess. My farm is in the middle of no where. So we tried to find the car. Which was a van for some reason. It was a teal van. It was apparently brand new. It belonged to the strange people that were with us. We were walking around the dark parking lot. It was nearly pitch black, except for a dim light, flickering in the distance. Derrick saw it and said, "What a piece of shit!" I said, "That light is in the distance, it doesn't matter." We eventually found the VAN, and we got in the front seats. He started moving it without even turning it on. I said, "What are you doing? You have to turn it on." "I AM!!!" He turned the keys and it turned on. Wow. They must of left the keys right in the ignition. Wow. Epic fail. Try doing THAT in real life. So anyways, we started driving to the front of the grocery store, so they could load all of the groceries onto the van. We had some trouble getting there. We kept nudging into stuff. I asked Derrick if I could drive, he kept saying No. What a fagoat. Eventually we made it to the front. As soon as we got there I saw my mom. Then everyone else behind her. They were surprised we got the car up here. LOL WTF. If I did this in real life my mom would probably yell at me. We started driving back to our house. I was now in the backseat. It was also now daytime. What the fuck. We were driving down an unstable dirt path hill(That led up to the grocery store). I woke up here though. It was around 6:18 when I woke up. One small fragment from this dream, I was in gym class, and it was nighttime. All the students from my class and the 7th grade class were there. It was pretty awkward.

17.02.2010Linda's house (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my aunt linda's house. Except it wasn't my aunt linda's house AT ALL. It was much bigger. Probably at least 20 rooms. I was exploring the different rooms for a piano that I could play. I was with my friend Nathan for some stupid reason. The TV was on in the living room. It was showing a Saints game. I looked around in every room. There was some screen that popped up in front of my vision, where I could selected a room I wanted to teleport to. I teleported to different rooms. Eventually I found a room filled with the same sweaters on one side, and the same sweatpants on the other side. I hid in between the sweaters because I heard footsteps.  I got back out and I went into another room. This room had a strange atmosphere to it. I went awkward in it. It consisted of white walls, light tan carpet, and some furniture in the back of the room that all looked the same(except for its shape). I heard the footsteps again, I dove between the furniture and hid there. I was laying down. I heard the footsteps come into the room. My foot was sticking out a little bit, so I was obviously seen, by my uncle Ward. He came in and told me to get back to the living room. I did and, that's all I remember. I'm pretty sure I woke up here.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I had another lucid dream(finally) this weekend. Too lazy to post it.

Not even a fragment last night. Just a small note.


Something about me being in a band with an acoustic guitar player. They played acoustic guitar and I played Banjo(I really do play banjo). That's it.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A dream two nights ago. I forgot to post it here.

23.02.2010Pianos (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My mom took me to a piano store. There were strange digital grand pianos there that had purple and green LCD screens. I didn't play any of them. Another part of this dream I was at Homer's house. The folded up treadmill in the living room was mixed with a piano. It was very strange. I played it and it sounded distorted. There was another piano back in the washing machine room(the goat room), I don't remember that part at all. I tried to fix the piano in the living room so it would look more like an upright piano. My mom was yelling at me not to do so. It was weird.

Today - 

I am extremely pissed off and getting annoyed that I haven't had a good LD since about a month ago. So I'm going to WILD tonight. Not something I do at all, but it's my last resort since nothing else is working.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A fragment last night.


A girl that everyone hated in my school left for another school to live with her dad. She came back to our school and everyone was mad that she had to come back.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

27.02.2010The Water Park... literally (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My mom was picking me up from my dad's house on a Friday(so I could go to the mountains again), but this time, we were going to a water park. This was no ordinary water park. The ground, was non-existant. Instead, there was all water(probably about 3 feet deep?). The cars actually drove on the water(we'll get to that in a moment), so how did we get there exactly? We turned up a ramp and when we did our car turned sideways, and I felt a splash of water over my face and I saw a waterfall in the corner of my eye. Next thing I knew, I was holding onto a blowup dolphin with my mom and Homer(WTF!!!). I was having trouble staying on the dolphin. I was worried I was going to drown(oh fucking please its just 3 feet deep you fucking dipshit). I was screaming for help and Homer reached back and tried to help me get back on the damn dolphin but he couldn't. The dream skipped. The dolphin was gone. We were swimming in the water. Cars surrounded us. We weren't exactly swimming. We were walking in the water. It felt nothing like walking in the water. It felt like I was trying to walk through Jell-o. It was very hard to do. Parked cars were everywhere. I asked my mom how the hell these cars stayed here and how they got here. My mom said, "Their tires have hair on them." I thought, "Well, that doesn't make any fucking sense at all." We were now trying to get out of this water park. The dream skipped and we were now on a concrete ground. It was now nighttime. Anxiety took over all my feelings. We were on a path. Now, Homer's dog, Flash was now with us. There was another dog obstructing our path down the ramp. This other dog was a small German Shepard. Flash was squaring off with the dog. The dog was squaring off with him. Flash eventually ran past the dog and down the path and I said, "Oh, there he goes. He's gone." I tried to get by, but the dog was now squaring off with me. I was about to kick the dog. So I tried to kick it, but my leg barely moved, and the dog went fleeing at a very fast speed(my leg barely moved because of REM atonia). I walked down the ramp and there was a concrete wall with a railing on it. I turned to my right, I looked down the ramp to the right, and saw completely blackness. Not a single light. Anxiety was all over the place. I felt like something was going to come out of the blackness. While I was looking into the blackness, I heard insects making noises. Like it was a pitch black forest. I said, "Great, the rest of the path we have to go down is in complete blackness." I woke up right after feeling heavy(whenever I sleep on my back I feel heavy when I wake up. Probably because of sleep paralysis just fading away). That was a pretty fucking weird dream. A little bit scary. I honestly don't believe in dream interpretation, but that dark path could mean something.

27.02.2010Can't play piano at school anymore (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So last monday I was FINALLY FUCKING able to play piano in music class.

It was Monday again. I asked my music teacher if I could play again. She told me NO! I asked why. She said, "Because the principal might hear and get me in trouble." I thought this was retarded. Later in the dream I was walking with my friend Sean into the gym. I told him I couldn't play piano in the school anymore. He asked why. I told him the same thing the music teacher told me. He thought it was fucking retarded. Indeed it was.

27.02.2010Mattress (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my mom and Homer. We were driving. We had to turn around. This camera was hanging in the air and somehow passed through the roof of our car, and took a picture of us. As we turned up the road, I looked back and saw the camera take a picture of our license plate. When we finally got to my mom's, we sat in the living room(it looked nothing like the living room. it looked a lot more like Homer's living room). It was Christmas, I guess, because we were opening presents. I was hoping I would get a new mattress cover, but I opened up the present, and got a foldup mattress instead(it was very small). I asked my mom why she didn't get me a mattress cover. She said she couldn't find a mattress cover. So I went upstairs to put my mattress, in the bathtub. LOL. There were cats in the bathroom. For some reason. I put it in the bathtub, and it didn't fit at all. I tried laying on it, and it felt extremely uncomfortable. So I took it out and went to put it in my room. When I went in my room. The mattress disappeared. I don't know where it went and I obviously didn't care. My room was a lot cleaner than before. I heard a typing noise coming from my computer(which makes no sense, because my computer isn't there anymore, its at Homer's). I figured it was Ridge in a skype call, and I had him in a skype call over there all this time. Which is really, really, stupid. I said to myself, "All the carpet beetles must be gone." I went over and picked a shirt up off the floor. There was a huge pile of carpet beetles. I went over to the vacuum and brought it over to suck up all those damn carpet beetles. I saw them running away. So I turned it on and sucked them and their pile of tan strings up. When that was done I looked for some of my old shirts. I found tons of them. One of them was a grayish white shirt that had a silhouette of a goat. A small cartoon guy was shitting blood all over the goat's head(HAHAHAHAHA). I was thinking that I couldn't wear this one to school. Apparently some other people were in my room. A guy asked everyone, "Was anyone's shirt number 13?" If so, raise your shirt in the air. For some reason I raised my shirt in the air. Then dropped it. We all sat there silent. Then he asked, "Was anyone's shirt number 14? If so, raise your hand." I raised my hand and I said, "Yes, my Probot shirt." I held it up. My friend Nathan was there and he said, "Yeah! Killer." Then I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Forgot to post my dream two nights ago. Here it is.

28.02.2010My grandparents... take me to a strip club? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my grandparents, and my dad. We were walking towards a moderately large building. As we entered, I saw that it was a massive place. I looked down the huge area and saw a stand and a pole. A stripper was dancing around the pole. At first I was worried that I shouldn't be here, then I was just embarrassed because I didn't know where to go worth shit. My grandma went to the gambling section(wtf), and my grandfather and my dad sat down at a table with food next to them. I just stood there for awhile looking around, wondering where I should go. I just decided to sit down at the table. At the table were ribs. I just sat down. Then I woke up.

Last Night:

01.03.2010Broke nailclippers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my dad's house. My dad told me to cut my nails. I looked at my hands and my nails didn't appear to be long at all(my hands also looked completely normal). My dad demanded that I cut my nails. So I grabbed my nail clippers. I pushed down on the clipper, and it snapped. It was broken. So I couldn't cut my nails. Oh well. Most retarded useless dream I've ever had.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

02.03.2010Injections (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a hostpital. A nurse kept injecting me with something. She would jam the damn needle right into my skin and under it very hard. It didn't hurt. But it was annoying. She kept jamming it by my knuckle on my left hand. It was retarded. There were little hole cuts that looked like scabs by where she was jamming in this damn needle. Then she said, "I'll pick a different spot." Then she jammed the needle VERY hard into the middle of my hand. Then she kept pushing it in, and I felt it move under my layer of skin. It was very stupid.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I had a lucid dream last night. I'm too lazy to post it.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

05.03.2010Killing my goat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My goat Lilly was in the polebarn. I was trying to pick her up and put her in with the male goats, but I couldn't. She was resisting. I eventually got her up a little bit, but her shoulder popped and she screamed. "RAAAABAAAAAAAAA!!!" The scream was very freightning. I woke up from the scream and put the covers over my head. I needed a moment to snap back to reality. The strange noise still echoed in my head and I still felt the anxiety. I always have anxiety dreams on a Friday morning. Why?
07.03.2010Angry Video Game Nerd is in my house? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yes, the Angry Video Game Nerd was in my dad's house, in the living room. He was running around a camera(that I was holding), and was screaming and yelling. I don't know what at, but he was screaming. That's all I remember.
07.03.2010Asthma Treatment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some strange building. A research center maybe? I was taking a nebulizer treatment. My mom just left me there and said she had to go to the store. What the fuck. My mom would never do that. So after the treatment was done, the guy told me to collect this strange white and gray stuff that was in a tube that was connected to the nebulizer. I sat there for awhile wondering how I would do that. I just grabbed the thick tubing and pulled it towards me. It all broke down and soon it was almost done. The guy came by and said, "Hey! How did you do that so fast?" I said nothing. Then I woke up.
08.03.2010Pizza for lunch (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at school. Waiting in the cafeteria line. We were having pizza in a cardboard holder. I noticed there were people holding pizza boxes like they ordered pizza. Soon some teacher told us to sit down. We all sat down. I didn't get a lunch. I sat down at what seemed like the very end of the table. A guy holding a pizza box came towards me. He gave the kids next to me a slice of pepperoni pizza. It looked really good. I could smell it, but he handed me a strange inside out pizza. The outside was pizza crust, and when you bit inside, it was cheese, sauce, and pepperoni inside. I tasted it. It was alright. Tasted like pizza.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

09.03.2010I almost get arrested? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking home from school and I had a piece of paper in my pocket. I walk by a gray SUV. I stick the piece of paper on it. I read the paper. It says, "free stuff in this car!" I keep walking. I eventually look back and see a big fatass with a gray shirt on. He is walking towards his car. Down the steps. The car turns out to be the one I stuck the note on. He catches me looking back and screams, "HEY!" I cop in a maroon uniform drives by on a motorcycle. He stops me and tells me to get on the ground. On my knees. He asks me questions. I keep saying sorry and I say, "I'm a really good person normally, this time I was just being a jerk." Wow. I'm fucking RETARDED. I would never say something like that. What the fuck. The cop lets me go and I continue to walk home.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Vivid dream from a glass of apple juice mixed with orange juice.

10.03.2010Pianos are everywhere (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my social study teacher, Mr. Baldwin's classroom. Everyone was there for inside recess. The music teacher's piano was in there. I sat down and started to play it. But really, I was just waiting for my friend Sean Denti so we could practice(he plays guitar). He never came. His room morphed into a museum. The museum had tons of pianos in it(grands, uprights, and digital grands from what I could see), and you could play them too. The piano in front of me was still the same one from Mr. Baldwin's room in the dream. It said "Steingraeber and Sohns" on it. Steingraeber is a piano company in real life. The piano in school is actually a Kawai. Not a Steingraeber. So I was just looking around in this museum. I walked into a back room. No one was in there. It was a huge room. Like an airplane hangar size. I looked back past a gate, and saw three GIANT grand pianos. Each one was probably the size of an airplane. They were facing the back, so I could only see the back of them. The one on the very far left was at an angle and I could see the side of it. On the gate separating me from them was a sign that said, "What should officers do to you here if you pass this gate? Arrest you..."
I went back out into the main part. I went onto a stairwell that flung you down at a high speed and you went upside down and then hit the bottom floor. It was REALLY weird. They had to do with making your own music. I wrote a song on the piano and I played it, and then I was somehow flying around on the stairwell. It threw me up and I saw a red balloon in front of me. A song in the background played, "I want to take you HIGH!!! IN THE SKY!!!" When it said "high" I went flying over the top of the stairwell. The intense feeling of weightlessness woke me up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

absolutely retarded.

11.03.2010Absolutely Retarded (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have no idea where I was. I was somewhere. This cartoon girl was with me. Someone told me I should go on a date with her. It was retarded. I need money. I would have to buy the food. I calculated and I assumed I would need $30. I didn't have the money. I asked my dad. He said, "No! You can just go without money and look like a faggot!" I was interested to see what this girl really looked like. The cartoon version of her was dark skin. So I assumed she would be Mexican or something. I never actually went on the date. Later I had to pull vines down from a tree. You had to wear gloves so spiky caterpillars didn't stab your hands. I pulled the vine down without gloves and and a bunch of spines where all over the vine right above my hand. The guy next to me said, "Yeah I would wear gloves." The dream skipped and I was in a dark house. I think I was with my mom. We were being chased my Michael Myers. I had a knife with me. I turned around and stabbed him repeatedly in the chest. He fell over. That's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

15.03.2010Death's Shadow (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my dad's house. It was standing on the top of the stairs. It was all dark inside. I saw my shadow. I looked at it. A shadow of Death(Grim Reaper) was idleling around my shadow. It was holding a knife. I was scared shitless. I went into the bathroom and locked myself in there. Eventually I went out of the bathroom and I woke up. I went downstairs and got a glass of apple juice mixed with orange juice. I drank it and went back to sleep.

I was in the same situation, but in a different setting. This time, I was in Homer's kitchen. My mom was there. I saw my shadow in the light and sure enough, the Grim Reaper shadow was there, with it's knife. It was pretending to stab my shadow. My mom was holding a cardboard box. I grabbed the box and started crying. I said, "I'm going to fucking kill you!" I ran towards the shadow and threw the box at it. The shadow flinched. Like it was getting hit. I grabbed the box and started beating the shadow with the box. The shadow was now under a chair in the kitchen. I thought that it was going to merge out from the chair and was going to make a roaring noise, but it didn't. I realized that this was a dream, because this was the same situation I was in, in the other dream, and I went back to sleep, and I was in it again. "I'm drea-" My eyes popped open really fast. "Damnit."
Kind of lucid... not really

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A LUCID!!! YES!!!

19.03.2010My grandma is a cock block. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my grandma's house. Two days ago I had my ingrown toenail removed. So now my toe is the ugliest thing I've seen in my life. I looked down at my toe. I noticed my toenail was not cut in 1/4 like it is in real life. It was normal looking. I thought this was weird, and became lucid. I got really, really, really happy that I became lucid, because I haven't had a good lucid dream in quite awhile. The first thing I did was I went over to the couch to make _ appear. I kept trying to summon her by closing my eyes and then opening them, but it wasn't working. It was pissing me off. I tried the around the corner technique. I told myself she would be around the corner when I went around the corner. I did it with strong belief. But did she appear? No. She didn't. So I went back to couch. This time I tried to summon _'s sister(who is hotter IMO). My grandma came into the living room and started talking to me. Real fast. I told her to shut up. She said, "Okay." But she kept talking. "SHUT UP!!!" She kept talking. I finally really screamed and said, "GRANDMA!!! SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!" I was really angry. I was trying to concentrate and get _'s sister to appear there so I could have some well deserved lucid sex, but it was pretty hard to concentrate with my grandma talking to me. Then my grandma said, "Oh. Okay." And she finally shut up. The dream skipped. I was now on the computer. I was not lucid anymore. I realized I was still dreaming. "Wait! I'm still dreaming!" But I lost lucidity again right after that. Was a good lucid(in terms of clarity). I could feel myself move, and the air around me. But no sex or anything interesting. I AM going to do it again tonight.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A small fragment last night. Terrible dream recall probably because I had to sleep on the floor.

21.03.2010USB Port on my Digital Piano (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was unplugging the USB cable from my digital piano, and to find it on the opposite side. This didn't trigger any suspicion at all. A very small fragment. Retarded.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A lot of fragments lately.


22.03.2010My uncle gets the iPhone (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in a strange room with gray walls and a white floor. My uncle is against the wall and facing the wall. He is holding a touch screen phone and is moving stuff around on it. I ask him, "Is that the iPhone?!" He replies, "Yeah, and it's a piece of crap." How the fuck is the iPhone a piece of shit? That is retarded. But that's all I remember. I'm in a bit of a fragment period right now.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

My dream from two nights ago.

24.03.2010My Music Teacher's House (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my music teacher's house. She had 3 pianos. Apparently, everyone from 8th grade was there as well. I played piano 2 times there. I was going down the stairs, and I shifted over and started stepping on the piano's keys. The music teacher yelled at me. I asked, "What did I do wrong? It's not going to break the piano or anything." Even though it probably would. Then I was outside of my Tech teacher's room. He had a piano in there. Makes sense. I was with my friend Sean, and I was going to ask him if I could play it. He said, "Yeah, maybe 15 minutes. I looked at the clock. It said 11:45. Apparently, the class was over at 12:00. So I wouldn't get to play piano for the class that was already in there. I never did play it, because the dream skipped. It was Friday, and I was at my dad's house. My mom came to pick me up so I could go up to my farm. I really stalling, and going slow. I had my mom's earring and put into a cleaning mat. It was really stupid. My mom came in and she saw me on the computer talking to someone. Then I went to get a brownie. My mom came in, and she said, "I'm going to fucking kill you!" I don't know why. Maybe because I was taking so long. That's all I remember though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Sorry, I've been busy lately, so I haven't recorded my dreams all that much. I'm still having some fragments, sadly.

Two Nights ago:

27.03.2010Why the hell am I in this class? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Mrs. Gajewski's room. I was in another class. Her homeroom class, that I hate. I don't remember who I was sitting next to. A girl from another class was there as well, sitting next to _'s sister. _'s sister turned around. She had on purple tight jeans and her shirt was up her back a little bit. That's all I remember though.

Last night:

28.03.2010A laptop?! For me? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Homer's house, and my mom had another laptop. It was similar to the ones at school. It was very durable, and awesome. I wanted it. My mom forgot about it, and I asked if I could have it. She said, "Yeah, you can have it, because I already have a laptop." I asked, "Are you serious?" "Yeah." "That's awesome!!!" I was excited. I finally had a laptop.
28.03.2010Shitty Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the dentist. They were checking on what kind of braces I should get. They noted out, that I had one cavity, and I would have to get that filled before I got the braces.
28.03.2010Kick Ass (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of Homer's house. My friend Nathan was with me. It was nighttime. Not a single light was on, and it was pitch black outside. Me and Nathan walked towards the polebarn, and we went inside. We heard some noises, as if, someone else was in there with us. A few kids emerged from the blackness. They wanted to fight us. One retarded kid with a green jacket tried to punch me a few times. I blocked a few of them and then grabbed both of his arms. Then it seemed like a 3rd arm came up from under the gap between my hold and uppercutted me under my chin. I starred at him. He started laughing. His face morphed around and was freaky. I threw him aside and heard a voice in my head. "Nothing matters in a fight but technique. Use your techniques!" Suddenly everything swirled around crazily and blurred out. I saw my arms flash in front of me and I heard smashing noises, and saw blood flying everywhere. What the fuck? It was like I was going Dragonball Z or something. lol. Suddenly it stopped and I looked around. All of the kids were dead(one was a girl). I told Nathan what happened and he said it happened to him as well. I have no idea. Really awkward.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Holy shit guys. I actually forgot to write my dream down yesterday. It's still on my tape recorder. I'll get it later. But last night I had a really REALLY awesome zombie dream. Here it is.

30.03.2010Most Epic Dream I've Ever Had (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The plot of this dream: All of Pittsburgh is being taken over by Zombies, and me and a group of people escape on a boat.

I don't remember where I started out. Zombies were killing everyone, everyone was screaming. The zombies were very cartoony looking. They looked EXACTLY like this:


(yes it was Elis D's old display picture, lol)

 Every zombie looked the same. No difference between any of them. Anyways, a group of people told me that I should go with them. I followed them and we went onto a huge boat. It was all wood. There was one African American with us, and an old guy and his old wife. The other guys looked like army/navy drop outs. They were all cool guys. The black guy looked like he used to play basketball. He was probably 9 feet tall(seriously). Anyways, we rode this boat on some grass for awhile. Then we saw a Church in the distance. That's where everyone was going to meet. I saw a pink thing on top of the church. I thought it was a zombie for a second. I pulled out a crossbow or something and shot it's ass down. The top of the church(tower) broke down as well. A guy asked, "Why did you just shoot it down?" "I thought it was a zombie! Now I realize that it was the pink bird from Donkey Kong Country." What pink bird? There is no pink bird in Donkey Kong Country. So anyways, my mom was outside the church. The whole area was all grass and some trees in the distance. I got off of the boat. I had a pistol with me. Me and my mom looked down the plain towards the trees. Two wolves were there. One small white one and a big gray one. They were coming towards us. Fast. I pulled out my pistol. I started shooting the white one. While I was doing that my mom said, "You know you can't shoot a wolf." I stopped shooting and the wolf looked away from me like I did nothing to it. My mom said, "Be prepared to be attacked!" The two wolves did nothing and walked away. All of us went into the church. They were having a feast. I was absolutely starving. I wanted to eat something. They didn't have anything good though. I don't really remember what they had. We all sat at a table while they ate what seemed to be pink vegetables. Yuck. Later, my group said, "Alright! Let's escape from these zombies!" We all screamed, "YEAH!" We got back onto our boat and went into the water(Pittsburgh has 3 rivers. We had to go back into Pittsburgh on the river to escape). It was just my group. My mom did not go with us. No one did but my original group. We sailed. into Pittsburgh. I kept on a look out towards the back. No zombies were coming towards us. Another guy cried, "LOOK! THE ZOMBIES ARE GONE AND EVERYONE IS BACK TO NORMAL!" I looked down at the edge of the city and saw that everyone did seem back to normal, but no. They were zombies. The zombies got alerted at the cry and came towards us(somehow). They were on boats as well. They had Bob-ombs(from Mario), and Birdos(from Mario as well), were on their boats for some reason too. The old guy said, "Shit! If they throw those bombs at us, we will sink!" I got a nervous(I could actually feel it). They threw a bomb and I heard it explode over the boat and felt the boat shake. We didn't sink. I don't remember how, but we scared them off. The zombies went back, and all of them were screaming. I got a good feeling in me. I screamed at them, "TAKE THAT YOU FUCK FACES! THAT'S WHY YOU DON'T MESS WITH FUCKING PITTSBURGH! YOU FAG FUCKS! .... FUCK FACES!!!" Then I realized, why they were running into the water. They were coming to attack us. But why were they running on water? Who did they think they were? Jesus Christ? Well anyway. We were probably fucked now. They jumped into the air. They had some kind of swords with them. The dropped down onto our boat, sword first. The first one that came down, had AWFUL aim. It hit the ground, and I got its sword and I killed it(these zombies were a blue color). More came down. I dropped the sword. I went to pick it up and I saw my vision go red for a second and I heard myself grunt. I guess one just missed me. I started moving REALLY fast, dodging and killing all of the zombies that came down. It went into third person. It just showed the guy next to me and me moving like a blur around the falling zombies. When that was over, we relaxed. Us guys all went into the Men's bathroom and we thought what we were going to do. We didn't come up with anything. We then went back out. It was starting to get dark. We had to find shelter! The dream skipped, and it was much later. It was night time out now. We saw a huge house up on the hill. It was for rent. You could stay in it. The price was expensive. No one was in the house, so we just went into it without paying. It looked a bit like my grandma's house, but it was bigger. Much damn bigger. lol. I looked around the house, looking for, of course, a piano. There was a piano in the kitchen. I hit a key and it was actually in tune! I found two other pianos in the living room, but they didn't work. One piano had pizzas all over the keys(yeah I have no idea). So I went back into the kitchen and I don't think I played it. My grandma, granddad, and my uncle Ward were all there(for some reason). I was worried that my mom didn't know where I was. I started to get upset. I was really worried. All of my friends were probably dead. I would probably never see them again. What would I do? What would WE do? Move to another city? What if zombies took over all of the United States(reminds me of Zombieland lol)? I started to cry a little bit. But I stopped. We got a call from the landlord of the house. Oh shit. They found out we were in there without paying. She said she was coming to the house. I looked out the window constantly, and eventually, I saw a really nice looking car pull up into the driveway. "Shit!" I said. I asked, "Are there any zombies up here?" My grandma replied, "I thought I saw one over on the hillside, but I'm not sure." Me and my grandma went to the other pianos. They now worked, but they were both digital pianos. The one my grandma was sitting at, was a shitty Williams digital piano(they exist in real life), The one I was at, was really crazy, it had buttons and knobs all over it. I turned it on, it was taking forever to turn on, but I never got to play it because the dream skipped. I was now in the landlords car. We were all in there(somehow). She got a call from someone. She hung up later. I asked, "Can I call my mom?" "No." I took out my cellphone and I had plenty of good service. 3G was two bars and 1X was three bars. I called my mom and she answered. There was static in the background. I said, "Mom! I'm alive!" "Okay..." I forgot to ask if there were any zombies were she was. Obviously not, she lives in the middle of no where. I continued to talk to my mom. Then I hung up. And that, is actually all I remember. Fucking awesome dream!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

31.03.2010Back in time, to 7th Grade? Why? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going back in time, to 7th grade(I'm in 8th grade now). I guess to see what it was like. Which is stupid. The school was much different. It was really REALLY big, and it was under security. We were going to gym class. I went in, and some girl named Anna from my old school touched me on my back, and I grabbed her arm and flung her across the room. Everyone started laughing. She screamed, "What the fuck! Why did you do that?"

I had a rake in my hands(lolwtf). I took the rake and walked towards the wall. Then I started running. I spun around and smacked the rake off of the wall. It gently hit the wall. What the hell? Then I slammed the rake against the wall and it broke.

There was a box full of parts that me and some other kid were taking care of. Some kid had it before me. He took some of the parts out. My gym teacher Mr. Fingers asked me why did I take the parts out, and what happened to them. I told him, "The kid before me must of done it, because I didn't do anything." Mr. Fingers sighed and opened up the box. He said, "You know, some of these kids are real dick faces." I just said, "Yeah..." I woke up sometime.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

A dream full of piss.

I was in a strange forest. It was dark. I was on a hill. At the bottom of the hill was some girl. I was in the middle. On top of the hill was Jackie Chan. The girl screamed from the bottom of the hill, "JACKIE CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!" I had to take a piss really bad. So I went right there. It felt good letting my piss out. The dream skipped and I was in some guy's house. A lot of people I knew where there. My mom, my stepdad, some of my mom's friends, and a girl in my class named _. Everybody else was strange and I didn't know them. The first thing I did, was looked for a piano. I didn't find one. I had to take a piss really bad again. I was pretty worried. It was the same feeling. I REALLY had to take a piss. I found the bathroom and let it out. Someone gave me a sweatshirt or something, and I put it on. It was suppose to keep me warm. It did. I bumped into _, we didn't say anything. I kept having to take a piss. One time, a guy walked in on me and I ran. I went to find a piano again. I ended up finding one, but it was strange. The keys were pretty thin, so it was hard to play on it. It was shaped like a grand piano with it's lid down. I didn't notice the sign on it that said, "Do NOT touch!" I started playing Moonlight Sonata 3rd Movement. _ sat down in a chair and watched me. I had trouble playing it because the keys were so thin. I hated it. Eventually I got the hang of these thin keys, and people gathered around and watched me. People were laughing, because I didn't see the Do NOT touch sign. I got up and some people clapped. The owner of the piano went up to me. He looked like a white version of the Dog Whisperer. He yelled at me, and tore my sweatshirt off of me. The dream skipped and I was now in homer's polebarn. It was nighttime. I told myself that I didn't give a shit that he took my sweatshirt off of me. I was a little pissed. I had to take a piss again, really bad. So I went in the polebarn. I woke up after I took a piss, and I found that I had to take a piss really bad. I got up and I went for about 20 seconds. XD

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I was in a high school. I think it was suppose to be Brashear High School. I was walking around mindlessly. I walked up some steps and I found someone's room. There was a grand piano inside the room. The guy was old looking. he didn't seem like he wanted me to play the piano. I asked him if I could. He said, "not right now I'm busy." So I walked out of the room. I don't know what the hell was wrong with this school. It was really weird. Next, I was in the gym with some students and I don't remember what we were doing exactly. The next day I went back to find that room with the piano. I couldn't find it, so I asked someone. "You know that room, with the piano player, he's old, and he had a grand piano in his room?" They said, "Yes, he's over here." It was not the same room. Eventually I walked down a hallway and on the left, was the room again. This time, he was in there with some girl who was eating some food. The piano was in a _completely_ different spot. it was moved to the entire other side of the room. Why the hell would you do that? I asked him if he remembered me and if I could play it. He said, "Yeah I remember you, and no, you can't play it. I'm busy." How gay. I was pissed off. I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I was in some school. My friend was apparently a huge obese african american. He was about to fight some kid. He punched the kid in the face, I was by his side. I told him, "Breathe, concentrate, unless your adrenalin will kick in! Breathe!" He stunned the kid, and I punched him as hard as I could in the face. The kid fell over, probably dead.


That's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Got a little behind lately...
07.04.2010Quest for Well Deserved Lucid Sex Part 1 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my dad's house, and it was night time. I did a nose pinch RC and I became lucid. I explored the house for awhile, the downstairs only, to see if it was the same as it was in real life. It was. I don't remember the situation, but I just walked around and tried to think of something to do. I slowly woke up, and I preformed a DEILD.
07.04.2010Quest for Well Deserved Lucid Sex Part 2 (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I successfully preformed my DEILD. I was back in my dad's house again. This time I went outside onto his front porch. Nothing interesting was outside, so I went back in. My brain was pretty alive now and I could think of things. I thought, of course, to have sex. I stood by the couch and closed my eyes, when I closed them, I could see a white outline around the blackness. I said, "When I open my eyes, _ and _ WILL BE THERE." I opened my eyes, and nothing. I closed them again and tried again. Still nothing. I tried one more time, and STILL nothing. So I tried something else. I walked into a strange room, which looked like my grandma's kitchen. I said, "_ will be there around the corner." But she wasn't. I walked around the house, alone, calling _ and _'s names. But they never showed, I eventually got impatient, and I woke up.
07.04.2010Riding on Homer's grass cutter and his weird shit (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Homer's house, and there was a strange room that doesn't exist, with some old stuff of his in there. Inside, was a binocular camera, sitting by the window. There was also a dresser with some really weird dolls inside it. The dream skipped and I was outside now. It was nighttime. I was riding around on Homer's Craftsmen grass mower tractor thing. I was riding around the back yard. It was pitch black, and yeah, I couldn't see shit, so I turned the lights on. I had to hold a button down, in order for the lights to turn on. If I let go, they turned off. I woke up eventually.
07.04.2010Taking my friend Nathan to a religious person about his strange church experience (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to see a religious/spiritual person about my friend Nathan. Everytime he goes to church, his feet burn. Not like muscle burning, literal BURNING. When he gets back to the car, he takes his shoes and socks off, and the are searing hot. Really weird. Anyways, I took him and my friend Sean Denti to this person. To get there, it was apparently in Normalville(place my mom lives), and it was one of the buildings. There was a circle of small buildings, what seemed like houses. My mom told me the entrance to this place, was on the roof. We went on to the roof, and there was a small circle. The necrinomicon? That's what it seemed like to me. We stood on this small circle, and it was an elevator. We desended down. Going down felt really strange. When we got about 6 feet into the tunnel, "God Rest Ye Mary Gentlemen," started playing. It was damn scary. As we got to the bottom we stepped out. The room was dimly lit, and was fairly big. The walls were a tannish yellow. So was the floor. There was an old lady there. She looked towards something behind us and said, "Oh look at him! Oh, he went to sleep!" I turned around and I saw a mirror attached to a dresser. What the fuck. I'm assuming she was talking to a spirit or something. I told her about Nathan's situation, and she told us that there is nothing wrong with any of us, and then she sent us away. Then were were in a piano store with a lot of bright lights. Then we were in a car store. It was the "Saturn" car store by my house. The lady was with us again. I saw an expensive car and I said, "I'm never going to spend this much crazy money on a car like this!" Then the dream skipped again, and me, Sean Denti and Nathan were walking home, up a steep hill by my house. It was dusk. I asked Nathan, "Do you want to sleep over my house?" "No! I just want to go home." Sean Denti didn't say a word. That's all I remember.
08.04.2010Retarded party. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The neighbors across the ally from me where having a party. The music was extremely loud. There were a lot of people. I was going to go there, but I didn't. I took my phone, and went in. I was afraid someone would see me. I wanted to use my phone in there house, so I just went into the bathroom. I was still scared. The internet didn't work on my phone. I went to go into the bathroom, but a pretty hot lady in tight gray pants came out of the door. I stood completely still incase she saw me. She just ignored me. Then my dad woke me up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

11.04.2010Taking my shoes off in class (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in science class. I had my shoes off. I didn't have any socks on. It was extremely hot in the room. That's why I had my shoes off. It was still hot in the room even though I had my shoes off. My science teacher screamed, "What are you doing! Put your shoes back on! It smells awful!" I didn't smell anything. I put my sockless feet back into my shoes. I noticed they were my old shoes. The shoes I wear on my farm. I would never wear those to school. But it didn't get me lucid. As soon as I put my shoes back on, my whole body felt extremely hot, and I struggled in my seat because I was extremely uncomfortable.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

13.04.2010Insulting... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on Facebook, and I updated my status. I don't recall what I wrote. A girl from my school replied to it, and said, "you got my number and tried to get love, but you failed." I didn't know what she was talking about, but it made me feel upset. That's all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

14.04.2010Walking (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking on the boulevard with my friend Josh. We just passed the CVS, and we were by the drug store. I saw another kid from my school named Dylan walking in front of us, and a girl from my school named Libby that was walking in the opposite direction as us. That's about all I remember.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

18.04.2010Chainsaw Man (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was nighttime. Me and Homer were walking around by the horse trailer(because our guard dog that we had tied up there died, and I guess we were going back there to look around for stuff). The two only lights that are normally there shown through the trees. Me and Homer stopped and we heard the sound of a chainsaw buzzing.

We looked up and standing on something that isn't there in waking life, was a medium sized man with a chainsaw. He looked criminally insane. He buzzed his chainsaw again and jumped down from the thing and started chasing us. I woke up, my stepdad was on the couch eating oreos and watching a rerun of a superbowl game on NFL Network. I sat up and my stepdad said, "This is all a dream! You are dreaming!" I did a nose RC. it failed. I looked at him, shook my head, and went back to sleep.
18.04.2010Fighting a strange man (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was some strange guy that was trying to kill me or something. I was with my grandma. I was outside of my dad's house. My grandma was at the front door. I said, "Move out of the way, let me get a weapon." I went inside and found the foot of my broken tripod. The guy was outside of the door now. I threw the broken tripod piece at him very hard. He just caught it in his hands. "Shit." I said. I found a full leg of my broken tripod and started swinging it around. "Come on, come on. Let's fight! I will kill you!" The guy stared at me. I woke up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I've been really behind lately lol.

19.04.2010Fucking tubes. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I found some strange tubes. They were big enough for my dick to fit in. So I started fucking them. LOL. It was really weird.20.04.2010Fight! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was fighting a kid in my class named Taymar. I guess he's my friend, but he's really annoying, because he always hits people. We were about to fight. He threw a punch at me. I grabbed his arm and I did a twist while holding his arm. I felt his bone crack and the loud cracking sound made me wake up.
21.04.2010My digital piano at school. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Mr. Baldwin's room. I had my digital piano with me for some stupid reason. Someone screamed, "TURN OFF YOUR PIANO, DAMNIT!" and Mr. Baldwin said, "Please stop, its a little distracting." The button to turn it off was on the opposite side. Mr. Balwin hit the off switch. I looked at him and thought, "You fuckbag." The I woke up.
I had a lucid dream. No point in posting it. It's just sex.

30.04.2010Lightning Storm, staying the night at school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was scary. I was in Mrs. Corr's room. It was nighttime, and it was raining. My whole class was there. The lights were on. I heard a loud thunder blast, and all of the lights went out. Everyone seemed to disappear. I was the only one in the room. Everytime the lightning flashed, it lit up the entire room. There were little black specks in my vision when it lit up. Weird. I got a feeling of anxiety. I better not hear any weird voices or anything, like ghosts, I thought. I started to hear talking about me being a retard(lol). I didn't think it was anyone in the room. I had to go to bed. So I layed down on the table. I started to feel vulnerable. I saw a speech bubble thing appear from no where. It had a big red circle with a cross through it. Behind the circle was some green thing. It didn't make any fucking sense at all. It scared the shit out of me. I said something like, "I don't know what that is!!!" And I opened my eyes. As I opened my eyes I was rolling over and I faced my heater, which was right in my face. Which scared me a bit. Pretty creepy.
30.04.2010Nathan has... a vagina? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was really really weird. I was at school. A doctor or someone, told everyone in my school, that my friend Nathan had a secret. His secret was he born with a vagina. No, I'm not kidding. The doctor said that he did in fact have a penis, but it was growing out the hole of his vagina. XDDDD Wow this is hilarious. We were going to make him take this pill, that would make him grow a penis. XD A few of us met in the gym. Nathan was there. We all had to hold hands together with Nathan, so we could give him this pill. I, of course, had to hold hands with this really hot girl in my grade named Alexis. There were people on the other side of Nathan holding hands with him too. We gave him the pill, and he swallowed it. Within a few fucking seconds, his penis emerged. His vagina apparently just disappeared. Alexis said, "Look you're getting a penis." Nathan said, "YES!!!" He stuck his hands in his pants to see if he still had a vagina, and he didn't. He got really happy. We were in the computer lab suddenly. The dream felt so weird. The dream skipped around a lot and I was in different places. At one point I was in a basement and my livestock guardian dog named Lulu was down there, and being outside of my school with strange insects. That's all I remember though. Weird shit. 
02.05.2010Piano in my grandmother's house (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in what seemed to be my grandma's house. it was a bit different. It was upstairs from Homer's house. Which is stupid. I had to go up there. With my mom and Homer. as I passed a strange room that doesn't exist in Homer's house, there was a big piano in there. Not a grand. It was an upright, but it was a big piano. I realized, "Wow! Homer has a piano in his house! That's awesome!" Then I went upstairs into my grandma's house. I asked if she had a piano. She said she did. She led me to it. I hit a key and it was out of tune. Just a little bit though. It was extremely quiet. Way too quiet for a normal piano. I played a song on it. It was dull. I didn't like it. That's all I remember. I never went back down to Homer's piano.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

07.05.2010Fucking stupid shit (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

We were all waiting in a line outside. It seemed like school. There were tons of kids. All ages. My grade was standing in a line. Snow was on the ground, it seemed. A hot girl in my grade named Alexis was in front of me. She randomly turns around and starts hitting me. She flails her arms around, looking retarded. -will write the rest, I need new batteries for my tape recorder, so I will write the rest then-
09.05.2010A dream within a dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was trying to remember what my dream was last night in my dream. I thought pretty hard. Finally I remembered it. My friend Nathan wrecked a big truck, and I was trying to jump over it on the ground. It was pretty stupid.
10.05.2010Moving back to my mom's old house (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know why, but me and my mom were moving back to her old house in the city. We were there. The lights were on inside. It has a very strange vibe to it inside. On the neighbor's porch, was our old neighbor that we called Agent Orange. I don't remember why we called him that. I don't remember much else. Homer wasn't there. It was pretty scary though.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Yesterday:

14.05.2010Fight with a fatass (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I got into a fight with a huge fatass. My punches were very slow and I hit very softly. I was fighting like a dumbass bitch. It was aggravating. I never hit him hard. I hate it when that happens in dreams. All the damn time.

Some pretty weird shit last night.

15.05.2010Skin Burrowing Worms (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in someone's house with my mom and Homer. I had to stay in the guest room. I went in there. It was kind of dark. A TV was on. I'm not sure what was showing. I started unpacking. Putting all my blankets on the bed and such. I felt things crawling on my leg. I just shook my leg and figured it was just air cutting through my hairy legs. Eventually, it got really annoying. After I finished unpacking, I looked at my legs. I had fleas crawling all over them, and weird hairy reddish yellow worms sticking out of my legs, burrowing into my skin. I got scared as hell. I grabbed my blanket and ran out of the door, showing my mom. She didn't seem to care. The dream skipped and I was at my dad's house. The fleas were gone, but the skin burrowing worms were still there. I was pulling them out. I didn't feel anything when pulling them out. No pain or anything. One had a thin tail, but when I pulled it out, it got thicker and thicker. The end of it was about an inch and a half long, and probably about 6 inches long. It was scary. One seemed kinda far in, I called to my dad, "I need to go to the hospital," My dad replied, "It seems like you can get that one." Him not seeming to care either. I grabbed the end of the worm and yanked. It came out. That was all the worms. My legs weren't hairy at all. In real life, my legs are hairy as hell. Kinda strange. But that's all I remember for this one.
15.05.2010Piano Store and then suddenly at school (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was nearly night time. I was at the piano store I go to. I was there with my uncle Randy. We were walking around. Back in the grand piano room, almost all of the grand pianos were gone. Sold. Gay. Well, they were tuning the pianos or something. They told me to play some other grand pianos. I don't remember actually PLAYING them. Just looking at them. One grand piano I thought said Story and Clark(real company), but I suddenly changed to "LA" which doesn't exist. It was weird. I found a small keyboard in the back that was a Steinway. Which is retarded because Steinway doesn't make keyboards. Only pianos. So I tried it. I played a chord and it sounded pretty similar to the yamaha digital pianos. It was a game. A learning game. It all lit up on a screen, with a carnival like setting. Words came down and you had to type them. Yeah it made no sense. I don't get it. I looked down at the keys and some keys were missing. Under them were little plastic levers that moved up and down. It was weird. It was still night time, and I was wondering when my uncle would say we would go. The dream skipped and I was now eating lunch at school, with my friends. I wanted to go play the upright pianos at the place, since I didn't get to. I got up and asked a teacher if I could go play the upright pianos. She said, "NO!" And I looked back and saw a class leaving. "Aww..." I said. Then it just suddenly occured to me that this was a dream, since it was nighttime last and I was at the piano store. I just walked out the door, doing a nose RC, I could breathe, as I got outside, I felt myself laying in bed and the dream was gone. I stared into blackness. I tried to DEILD. One of my first times doing it for real. My other times I just assumed it was a DEILD. I was excited. I remember someone told me sleep paralysis doesn't happen during DEILD. A few seconds later. I felt a wave go over me and I was paralyzed. I felt my entire body vibrate in a rhythm. "VRRRR VRRRR" I wiggled my fingers, I was scared shitless. I wasn't expecting this. The vibrating stopped. I stopped wiggling my fingers an. it started up again. VRRRR VRRRR. I wiggled my fingers until my eyes shot open. I still felt numb as I woke up. I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not. I wasn't

At one point in the worm dream, I looked the worms up on Wikipedia and it showed a picture of exactly what they looked like.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

18.05.2010Brandon Vs. Regis (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was a wreck in the liberty tunnels. I stopped and got out of the car. My friend Brandon was standing there. We just inside the tunnels. The entrance was just over to the left. It was getting dark out. Regis, a kid from my school who is huge, walked over to Brandon. Regis pulled out a strange looking knife. Before he pulled out the knife, I thought, "Since this isn't in school, he could kill him!" The knife was strange looking. Regis was walking over acting tough. He grabbed Brandon from behind and Brandon was yelling. Regis was strangeling him. Police officers ran over and pulled Regis off of Brandon and they hand cuffed him. Regis was screaming and yelling. Brandon was on the ground. It was raining outside. That's all I remember.
18.05.2010Piano Maze (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know where I was. It looked like a very expensive place. I was hiding from some people. I was in one room. I looked around and a piano was in there. I went over to it and hit a few keys. The keys seemed like they were about to break off. Piece of shit. I looked to the other part of the room, there was another one. This one was brown and the keys were tanish. I hit some, the keys felt fine. I was going to play it, but the guys came into the room so I had to run off. The lights went out and it was pitch black. A few glowing red lamps reflected off the walls, pianos were everywhere. It was pretty cool looking. I should make it on photoshop. I walked around in the maze of different pianos. That's all I remember.
18.05.2010Lucid at my farm (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the mountains. On my farm. I don't remember how I got lucid, but I was definately lucid. I was outside, where the goats were. Their pin was much different looking. It was a lot bigger, and I think there were more goats. I felt myself say, "Wake up." I felt the dream get a bit fuzzy. I rubbed my hands together, something I haven't tried in awhile because I thought it seemed a bit ridiculous. But it worked. I was now still asleep. I did a nose RC and I could breathe. The goats were weird looking. I went back into the house and it was suddenly night time. I was in my room, and still lucid. I looked at the bed. _Sex... how could I of forgotten?_ Sex in lucid dreams... I haven't had it lately. I forgot how good it was. I closed my eyes, and concentrated. "Lisa and Lexi will be there when I open my eyes..." I opened one eye, nothing was there. "Oh you know what, fuck you." I forgot about other methods to get people to appear. I didn't even bother trying. The dream skipped, I was no longer lucid. I was outside of some store, or something. I had an upright piano with me. Someone(I think it was my mom) told everyone to gather around me, because I was going to play a song. I never did play a song, we were now moved farther from the store, near some woods. People were just talking to each other, and I was talking to them a bit. We didn't really do much. I never played. I woke up, it was 7:13. I had one more minute before I had to wake up. I closed my eyes for another minute and then I had to get up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

20.05.2010Faking insults (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Our school was on a field trip to the college we went to a few days ago, and we were for some reason back there again in the dream. I was walking around, and I saw a girl in my class named Elizabeth(everyone calls her Libby), I like her. She seems real nice. I went up to her and started insulting her. "You dumb bitch. You're such a whore." She used to be popular but some incident happened where she became hated by all, I feel real bad for her. She lives in a group home. I continued with my insults, and she looked like she was about to cry. I stopped and went over to her and I put my arm on her. "Hey, you know I'm just kidding. I like you a lot." She just nodded her head, she still looked like she was about to cry. I put my arm all around her and I walked with her for awhile. Oh yeah because a girl would want you to do that after you just insulted them. Even if you were just kidding.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Last night I had a rather disturbing dream.

23.05.2010Homer dies. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was nighttime. I was at Homer's house. Me, mom, and Homer were in the living room. The room was dimly lit with a silvery light. I couldn't see much. We had been concerned about Homer's heart problems. Homer was having trouble standing. Suddenly, he shot down to the ground, rolling around and making strange robotic screaming noises. It was pretty damn scary. He stopped and tried to get back up, but he fell down to the ground again and the same thing happened. We were screaming, "Homer! No!" and such. He was probably going to die. Well, you retards, why didn't you fucking call 911? Wow. Shit faces. My eyes shot open from being terrified. I woke up slightly paralyzed from sleep paralysis.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Dreams last night. I wrote the first one down in the middle of the night. The other two I just wrote down.

23.05.2010Stupid Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my room at Homer's house. I was suddenly a clean freak. I was crazy. I saw a stain on my sheet or something, and I went crazy trying to remove it.
23.05.2010Inside a sonic game. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The whole dream was a game, and it was basically like Sonic the Hedgehog. every so often I would come out of the game and I would be in my grandma's house. It was a 2D game, like the old Sonics. I was playing 2 player with someone else, and we were doing commentary over it. Like it was a let's play. We were playing this game, and our characters who looked like Sonic could turn into some form where fire couldn't hurt them. It was really stupid. We went through many levels, like a fire level, an underground level, and another underground level(but it was further underground). It was pretty stupid. Then I suddenly came out of the dream game and I was in my grandma's house, wearing a sonic suit. It was fucking stupid as hell. lol.23.05.2010The beach (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream, I'm not sure if I had last night or the night before. I was on a cruise. I was walking around in a town that was right next to the beach. It was hot outside. I don't remember what I was doing, but it was stupid as usual.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Terrible Dry spell lately. But I got two vivid dreams last night.

31.05.2010Old Guy moves in (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Some guy moved into my mom's house. He was only staying there for a few nights, but he was very old. I noticed my desk in my room, my computer wasn't on it anymore. I lifted up a cover on my desk and saw all 88 piano keys. I was stunned. I was so glad to have a piano. The guy said, "It is mine, I'm keeping it here until I move." I frowned. He said again, "Maybe if it is Christmas before I leave, I'll get you something special." I figured he meant a piano, but I'm not sure. I went to my church to play their piano, my friends from school were there, and the church was different looking. Much different. It was smaller, and the lights were very dim. It was pretty weird. I don't think I played the piano. Later when I got back to the house, which was now much different, there were strange windows through the wall, that let me see through the wall. There was another piano, and the guy was playing it. I sat down at the one he brought with him and started to play it together with him. It sounded pretty alright. He made a comment, which I don't remember now, but that's all I remember.
31.05.2010Playing at a football game (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a stadium that looked nothing like the Connelsville Falcons stadium, we were wearing uniforms that looked nothing like the Connelsville Falcons, but we were still called, the Connelsville Falcons. I was, for some retarded reason, the quarterback. Why? I never want to be a quarterback. I want to be a linebacker, anyways, the whole thing seemed 2Dish. It was all from my perspective. I threw the ball to some kid and he caught it, but he was tackled right away. I probably had this dream because I was watching Greatest High School Football Rivals before I went to bed. I looked at the score board. It said 2-3. What? That doesn't make any fucking sense in terms of football. Pretty retarded. The dream skipped and the game was over. I was back at... my mom's house apparently, which looked nothing like it. It was a huge rich person's house. I was down in the basement or something, and it was the next day. We had another game today. I went upstairs and told my mom, "The game starts in 5 minutes! Come on!" Well, I'm assuming this was on the mountain, so that would take 15 minutes just to get down the mountain, and then another 5-10 to get to the stadium. So, that wouldn't work. My mom just said, "Okay." I waited for her to get ready, but she never did. The time never changed, I said again, about 10 minutes later, "MOM! THE GAME STARTS IN 5 MINUTES!!!" "Okay!" She said. I ran up to her and put my head on her and started crying, "Football is so fun! I had so much fun yesterday! Come on! Take me to the game! Now!" "I just don't want you to get hurt." "I won't." My dad came to get me, so he took me to the game. We went into the front door of a building and we said I was ready for the game. They said, "Go around, back, there's a door back there down some stairs on your left." We walked around back, "We didn't even need to drive back here, we could of walked like we are now." My coach, which was my gym teacher from school, his name is Mr. Fingers, ran up to me, "Come on, you're going to be late! It's already half time!" That makes no sense. "Put on your uniform!" He handed my my uniform. "I have to put all of that on within 5 minutes?" Still 5 minutes? The time must of not changed at all. He nodded. I started to put my uniform on. I got it on and walked out onto the stadium, which was now a little bit bigger, with tons of screaming fans(probably not for us, because the connelsville falcons suck in real life). Mr. Fingers was next to me, "I want you to win this game, because we never win. Win it!" I nodded and ran out into the field, but I woke up.
31.05.2010I don't know if this was suppose to kill you or not (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a line with people from school. Two of us had to sit on this weird bench and not move at all. It was retarded. Me and a girl from my school named Libby got called. I thought to myself, "Shit. Why do I have to sit next to her?" We just sat there not doing anything. Libby got up and walked away. I was wondering if this thing I was sitting on was doing something to me, like killing me or something. It was a boring as hell dream. I was just sitting there. I woke up from being so bored. lol

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Well, ever since I lost my dream journal, and all of the dreams on it, my dream recall has been 0. Terrible. Awful. Nothing. I'll try to get my recall back, but I don't know if I can.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Recall has been pretty good lately. I'm going to start putting up my dreams in the blog thing now. All of the dreams I lost are in this topic, so I will have to bookmark it.

----------

